# Sticky  Must-watch matches of the week (WWE version)



## Psychosocial

Right, so since I don't really have the time to consume 7 hours of WWE programming weekly anymore (or, in some instances, the interest), I thought it'd be a cool idea to make this a regularly updated thread where I and others who are in the same boat can be advised as to what matches are worth tuning into from that week's RAW, SmackDown, or 205.

Even though I can't and don't really want to sit through the shows in their entirety anymore, good wrestling is good wrestling and I still want to see it because the main roster still has at least 1 or 2 solid TV matches per week that are worth watching, despite its at times treacherous booking.

So judging by the posts on here, I assume that the only two main roster matches this week worth a watch are Rollins-Owens (RAW) and Murphy-Kalisto (205)?

Let's make this a weekly thing and all opinions/criticisms are welcome.

Anything worth going back to see this week?


----------



## SmackdownvsRAW2005

Psychosocial said:


> Anything worth going back to see this week?


I hope the lack of responses answered your question :nerd:


----------



## DammitChrist

Oops, sorry for the delay, @Psychosocial ;. I didn't see your thread yet up until now 

I'd recommend:

- Usos vs Sanity vs Aiden English/Rusev (Smackdown 9/3/18)

- Gran Metalik vs Tony Nese (205 Live 9/3/18)

- Cedric Alexander vs TJP (205 Live 9/3/18)

- Velveteen Dream vs Johnny Gargano (NXT 9/4/18)

I thought the Smackdown tag match along with the cruiserweight matches were good, and I thought Dream/Gargano was very good 

Edit: Good idea with your thread btw


----------



## Jedah

Gran Metalik vs. Tony Nese - 205 Live

Johnny Gargano vs. Velveteen Dream - NXT

Meiko Satomura vs. Killer Kelly - Mae Young Classic


----------



## Black Metal

Jedah said:


> Johnny Gargano vs. Velveteen Dream - NXT
> 
> Meiko Satomura vs. Killer Kelly - Mae Young Classic


Yessssss.


----------



## Not Lying

Great idea. Would appreciate the recommendations as well.


----------



## Hangman

This week's wwe highlights?

Erm... 


:trash


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Bar vs Aiden English/Rusev Smackdown (Smackdown 9/11/18)

I thought that was a good match


----------



## Psychosocial

DammitC said:


> As of this week, I'd recommend:
> 
> - Bar vs Aiden English/Rusev Smackdown (9/11/18)
> 
> I thought that was a good match


Looked good judging by the highlights. Anything else you'd recommend?

Are either of the Bryan-Almas matches on SDL recently worth a view?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Brie vs. Maryse was unforgettable.:bryanlol


----------



## DammitChrist

Psychosocial said:


> Looked good judging by the highlights. Anything else you'd recommend?
> 
> Are either of the Bryan-Almas matches on SDL recently worth a view?


Sure, you can watch either of those matches if you really want to! 

I thought both those matches between Daniel Bryan and Andrade Cien Almas were pretty decent. It made entertaining television. There are plenty of others on here who thought their matches were good, so I'm sure that you'll enjoy them too 

I have no doubt that Bryan and Almas would produce a classic if they gave both men even more time to wrestle :drose


----------



## SmackdownvsRAW2005

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Brie vs. Maryse was unforgettable.:bryanlol


Can't believe this match was the main-event of Smackdown


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

SmackdownvsRAW2005 said:


> Can't believe this match was the main-event of Smackdown



It was definitely historic. :trolldog


----------



## SmackdownvsRAW2005

Styles/Joe was pretty good


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I recommend:

- Randy Orton vs Jeff Hardy Hell in a Cell match (Hell in a Cell)

- Dolph Ziggler/Drew McIntyre vs Seth Rollins/Dean Ambrose for the Raw Tag titles (Hell in a Cell)

- Andrade Cien Almas vs AJ Styles (Smackdown 9/18/18)

- Cedric Alexander vs Drew Gulak for the Cruiserweight title (205 Live 9/19/18)

- Ricochet vs Pete Dunne for the NXT North American title and for the NXT United Kingdom title (NXT 9/19/18)

I thought Ricochet/Dunne was pretty damn good :mark:

The rest of the other matches I mentioned (Hell in a Cell match, Raw Tag title match, Styles/Almas, and the Cruiserweight title match) were good too


----------



## blaird

Almas/AJ- Smackdown

Dunne/Ricochet- NXT (was a pretty good match)

Ziggler/Rollins- Raw...thought it was a decent match


----------



## thorwold

Three really good ones this week between AJ-Andrade on Smackdown, and the main events of both 205 Live and NXT.


----------



## DJMathers127

AJ Styles vs Andrade Cien Almas on Smackdown Live

Pete Dunne vs Ricochet on NXT

Forgot about Cedric Alexander vs Drew Gulak on 205 Live


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend: 

- Shield vs Baron Corbin/AOP Raw (9/24/18)

- Mustafa Ali vs Hideo Itami 205 Live (9/26/18)

- Hiroyo Matsumoto vs Rachel Evers Mae Young Classic (9/26/18)

I thought the 6-man tag match, and the Ali/Itami match were very good 

Hiroyo/Rachel was a good match too


----------



## CM Buck

Honestly dozer vs ciampa. Nothing completely mind blowing but a nice simple story with a fantastic baby face and a coniving devious heel.

Nothing on raw was amazing. Smackdown was story based. I suppose itami vs Ali but the finish annoyed me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Revival vs. Drew and Dolph

Itami vs Ali.


----------



## DammitChrist

Ah yea, Otis Dozovic vs Tommaso Ciampa on the NXT (9/26/18) episode was pretty decent. 

I wasn't expecting it to be that competitive, so I was pleasantly surprised. It was a fun match too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Kallisto vs TJP 205 Live (10/3/18)

- Johnny Gargano vs Tony Nese NXT (10/3/18)

I thought both matches were good


----------



## CM Buck

Also gotta give a special mention to Sullivan vs ec3. It wasn't pretty but they beat the absolute piss out of each other. The gash on Sullivans back was nasty. Not as nasty as hollys gash but still


----------



## candice-wrestling

Meiko vs. Mercedes from this weeks MYC Matches.


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- AJ Styles vs Samoa Joe for the WWE title (Super Show-Down)

- Shield vs Braun Strowman/Dolph Ziggler/Drew McIntyre (Super Show-Down)

- Shield vs Braun Strowman/Dolph Ziggler/Drew McIntyre (Raw 10/8/18)

- Cedric Alexander vs Tony Nese (205 Live 10/10/18)

- Ricochet vs Adam Cole vs Pete Dunne for the NXT North American title (NXT 10/10/18)

I thought Ricochet/Cole/Dunne was an excellent match :mark: :mark:

The 6-man tag match on Raw was pretty damn good :mark:

Styles/Joe, the other 6-man tag match at the ppv, and Cedric/Nese were also good 

As of this week, I'd recommend: 

- New Day vs Bar for the Smackdown Tag titles (Smackdown 10/16/18)

- TJP vs Gran Metalik vs Lio Rush vs Tony Nese vs Cedric Alexander (205 Live 10/17/18)

- Undisputed Era vs War Raiders for the NXT Tag titles (NXT 10/17/18)

- Pete Dunne vs Noam Dar for the United Kingdom title (NXT UK 10/17/18)

I thought the Fatal-5-Way and the NXT Tag title matches were both very good 

New Day/Bar and Dunne/Dar were good matches too


----------



## Psychosocial

DammitC said:


> As of this week, I'd recommend:
> 
> - New Day vs Bar for the Smackdown Tag titles (Smackdown 10/16/18)
> 
> - TJP vs Gran Metalik vs Lio Rush vs Tony Nese vs Cedric Alexander (205 Live 10/17/18)
> 
> - Undisputed Era vs War Raiders for the NXT Tag titles (NXT 10/17/18)
> 
> - Pete Dunne vs Noam Dar for the United Kingdom title (NXT UK 10/17/18)
> 
> I thought the Fatal-5-Way and the NXT Tag title matches were both very good
> 
> New Day/Bar and Dunne/Dar were good matches too


I really appreciate the effort you put in each week to update this thread. It's been a great help, thanks man. :up


----------



## ChrisMC

EDIT: ^^ Agreed with Psychosocial.

Despite the lack of an actual finish, Belair vs. Cross from this week's NXT was awesome!


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Dolph Ziggler/Drew McIntyre vs Seth Rollins/Dean Ambrose for the Raw Tag titles (Raw 10/22/18)

- Mustafa Ali vs Hideo Itami Falls Count Anywhere (205 Live 10/24/18)

- Toni Storm vs Meiko Satomura (Mae Young Classic 10/24/18)

- Rhea Ripley vs Io Shirai (Mae Young Classic 10/24/18)

I thought the Raw tag title match was pretty good 

The Falls Count Anywhere match, and both of the MYC semi-finals matches were good too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Becky Lynch vs Charlotte Flair Last Woman Standing match for the Smackdown Women's title (Evolution)

- AJ Styles vs Daniel Bryan for the WWE title (Smackdown 10/30/18)

- Mustafa Ali vs Tony Nese (205 Live 10/31/18)

- Noam Dar vs Zack Gibson (NXT UK 10/31/18)

I thought the Styles/Bryan match was pretty good 

The Last Woman Standing match, Ali/Nese, and Dar/Gibson were very good contests too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler (Crown Jewel)

- New Day vs Usos (Smackdown 11/6/18)

- TJP/Mike Kanellis vs Lucha House Party (205 Live 11/7/18)

- Buddy Murphy vs Mark Andrews (205 Live 11/7/18)

- Pete Dunne vs Danny Burch for the United Kingdom title (NXT UK 11/7/18)

- Mark Andrews/Ashton Smith/Flash Morgan Webster vs Coffey Brothers/Wolfgang (NXT UK 11/7/18)

I thought Dunne/Burch was a very good match 

Rollins/Ziggler, New Day/Usos, the cruiserweight tag match, Murphy/Andrews, and the 6-man tag were good matches too


----------



## CM Buck

I really enjoyed the heavy machinery vs forgotten sons match. It was really good for a development only match, some good double teams moves, a unique hot tag I've personally not seen, and dozer was great.


----------



## blaird

Only watched SD this week, didnt get to see Raw or NXT and dont watch 205 but...

New Day/Usos- these guys seem to always deliver a good match
Almas/Mysterio- pretty decent match

Both of these were this week on SD.


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- AJ Styles vs Daniel Bryan for the WWE title (Smackdown 11/13/18)

- Lio Rush vs Cedric Alexander (205 Live 11/14/18)

- Hanson vs Kyle O'Reilly (NXT 11/14/18)

- Zack Gibson vs Trent Seven (NXT UK 11/14/18)

I thought all of these matches were good


----------



## Psychosocial

Bumping this to reiterate why I created this thread in the first place. So that I can be pointed to the good stuff and avoid the kind of garbage we were delivered tonight.


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Johnny Gargano vs Aleister Black (NXT Takeover: WarGames)

- Tommaso Ciampa vs Velveteen Dream (NXT Takeover: WarGames)

- Undisputed Era vs War Raiders/Pete Dunne/Ricochet WarGames match (NXT Takeover: WarGames)

- New Day/Club/Colons/Sanity/Usos vs Revival/Lucha House Party/Ascension/B Team/Bobby Roode & Chad Gable Elimination Tag match (Survivor Series)

- Seth Rollins vs Shinsuke Nakamura (Survivor Series)

- Bobby Lashley/Finn Balor/Dolph Ziggler/Drew McIntyre/Braun Strowman vs The Miz/Jeff Hardy/Samoa Joe/Rey Mysterio/Shane McMahon Elimination Tag match (Survivor Series)

- Charlotte Flair vs Ronda Rousey (Survivor Series)

- Daniel Bryan vs Brock Lesnar (Survivor Series)

- Baron Corbin/Bobby Lashley/Drew McIntyre vs Braun Strowman/Finn Balor/Elias Elimination Tag match (Raw 11/19/18)

I thought the WarGames match was amazing :drose

Gargano/Black and Ciampa/Dream were both great matches :mark:

The 10v10 Elimination Tag match was pretty good 

Rollins/Nakamura, Men's 5v5 Elimination Tag match, Charlotte/Ronda, Bryan/Lesnar, and the 3v3 Elimination Tag match were good contests too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Pete Dunne vs Jordan Devlin for the United Kingdom title (NXT UK 11/28/18)

I thought this was a very good match 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Lucha House Party vs Mike Kanellis/TJP Tornado Tag match (205 Live 12/5/18)

I thought this was a very good match 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Seth Rollins vs Baron Corbin TLC match for the Intercontinental title (Raw 12/10/18)

- Asuka vs Charlotte Flair (Smackdown 12/11/18)

- Buddy Murphy vs Gran Metalik (205 Live 12/12/18)

- Tony Nese vs Cedric Alexander (205 Live 12/12/18)

- Joe Coffey vs Trent Seven (NXT UK 12/12/18)

I thought the TLC match between Rollins and Corbin was very good 

Asuka/Charlotte, Murphy/Metalik, Nese/Cedric, and Joe/Seven were also good matches 

As of this week, I'd recommend: 

- Bar vs New Day vs Usos for the Smackdown Tag titles (TLC)

- Daniel Bryan vs AJ Styles for the WWE title (TLC)

- Becky Lynch vs Asuka vs Charlotte Flair TLC match for the Smackdown Women's title (TLC)

- Alicia Fox vs Bayley vs Dana Brooke vs Mickie James vs Ember Moon vs Natalya vs Ruby Riott vs Sasha Banks Gauntlet match (Raw 12/17/18)

- Daniel Bryan/Andrade Cien Almas vs Mustafa Ali/AJ Styles (Smackdown 12/18/18)

- Drew Gulak/Jack Gallagher vs Akira Tozawa/Brian Kendrick Street Fight Tag match (205 Live 12/19/18)

- Aleister Black vs Johnny Gargano Steel Cage match (NXT 12/19/18)

I thought Bryan/Styles and the Gauntlet match were pretty damn good contests :mark:

The TLC Triple Threat match, Street Fight Tag match, and the Steel Cage match were pretty good contests 

Bar vs New Day vs Usos and Bryan/Almas vs Ali/Styles were good matches too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Shinsuke Nakamura vs Rusev for the United States title (Smackdown 12/25/18)

I thought this was a very good match 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Dolph Ziggler vs Drew McIntyre Steel Cage match (Raw 12/31/18)

- Rey Mysterio vs Samoa Joe vs Mustafa Ali vs AJ Styles vs Randy Orton (Smackdown 1/1/19)

- Drew Gulak vs Akira Tozawa (205 Live 1/2/19)

I thought the Steel Cage match was very good 

The Fatal-5-Way match and Gulak/Tozawa were good contests too


----------



## HarTan94

The Smackdown main event was pretty good..


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- John Cena/Seth Rollins/Finn Balor vs Drew McIntyre/Bobby Lashley/Dean Ambrose (Raw 1/7/19)

- Bar vs Usos (Smackdown 1/8/19)

- Becky Lynch vs Carmella vs Charlotte Flair (Smackdown 1/8/19)

- Cedric Alexander vs Hideo Itami (205 Live 1/9/19)

- Gallus vs British Strong Style (NXT UK 1/9/19)

I thought the 6-man tag match from NXT UK was great :mark: :mark:

Becky/Carmella/Charlotte was a very good match 

The 6-man tag match from Raw, Bar/Usos, and Cedric/Itami were good matches too 

As of this week, I'd recommend: 

- Moustache Mountain vs Grizzled Young Veterans for the NXT UK Tag titles (NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool)

- Pete Dunne vs Joe Coffey for the NXT United Kingdom title (NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool)

- Finn Balor vs Baron Corbin vs Drew McIntyre vs John Cena (Raw 1/14/19)

- Rey Mysterio vs Andrade (Smackdown 1/15/19)

I thought the Dunne/Coffey match was pretty damn good :mark:

Moustache Mountain/Grizzled Young Veterans and Mysterio/Andrade were very good matches 

The Fatal 4 Way match was good too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Seth Rollins vs Drew McIntyre (Raw 1/21/19)

- Rey Mysterio vs Andrade 2/3 Falls match (Smackdown 1/22/19)

I thought both of these matches were good 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Undisputed Era vs War Raiders for the NXT Tag titles (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix)

- Ricochet vs Johnny Gargano for the NXT North American title (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix)

- Tommaso Ciampa vs Aleister Black for the NXT title (NXT TakeOver: Phoenix)

- Buddy Murphy vs Kalisto vs Akira Tozawa vs Hideo Itami for the Cruiserweight title (Royal Rumble)

- Asuka vs Becky Lynch for the Smackdown Women's title (Royal Rumble)

- Daniel Bryan vs AJ Styles for the WWE title (Royal Rumble)

- Men's rumble match (Royal Rumble)

- Ronda Rousey vs Bayley for the Raw Women's title (Raw 1/28/19)

- Usos vs Bar vs New Day vs Heavy Machinery Elimination Tag match (Smackdown 1/29/19)

I thought Undisputed Era/War Raiders, Ricochet/Gargano, Ciampa/Black, and the Men's rumble were very good matches 

The Fatal-4-Way, Asuka/Becky, Ronda/Bayley, and the Elimination tag match were good contests too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Tyler Bate vs Velveteen Dream (Worlds Collide 2/2/19)

- Aleister Black/Ricochet/Velveteen Dream vs Adam Cole/Johnny Gargano/Tommaso Ciampa (Halftime Heat)

I thought the 6-man tag was pretty good 

Bate/Dream was also a good match too


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

DammitC said:


> - Rey Mysterio vs Samoa Joe vs Mustafa Ali vs AJ Styles vs Randy Orton (Smackdown 1/1/19)


I never heard of such thing. lol. Gonna check this out. Plus all the Metalik matches in this thread.


----------



## DammitChrist

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> I never heard of such thing. lol. Gonna check this out. Plus all the Metalik matches in this thread.


Oh yea! That Fatal-5-Way match is a good one; especially since it has the likes of Rey Mysterio, Samoa Joe, Mustafa Ali, AJ Styles, and Randy Orton :mark:

All of those guys are great in the ring, and they delivered here. It was a great way to kick off 2019 match-wise 

Feel free to let us know what you think of the match whenever you feel like seeing it. I have a good feeling that you'll probably be entertained watching this thriller 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Bobby Roode/Chad Gable vs Revival for the Raw Tag titles (Raw 2/11/19)

- Daniel Bryan vs Kofi Kingston vs Jeff Hardy vs Samoa Joe vs AJ Styles vs Randy Orton Gauntlet match (Smackdown 2/12/19)

- Noam Dar vs Tony Nese No DQ match (205 Live 2/12/19)

- Ricochet vs Adam Cole (NXT 2/13/19)

I thought the Gauntlet match was pretty damn good :mark:

Roode & Gable vs Revival was also a very good match 

Dar/Nese and Ricochet/Cole were good contests too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Daniel Bryan vs Samoa Joe vs Kofi Kingston vs AJ Styles vs Jeff Hardy vs Randy Orton Elimination Chamber match for the WWE title (Elimination Chamber)

- Johnny Gargano vs Velveteen Dream for the NXT North American title (NXT 2/20/19)

I thought the Elimination Chamber match was great :mark:

Gargano/Dream was also a very good match 

Alright, there were some pretty decent matches this week; but not enough for me to recommend them here.

If anyone else feels like recommending a good match from this week, then please feel free to list them here now 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Finn Balor/Kurt Angle/Braun Strowman vs Baron Corbin/Drew McIntyre/Bobby Lashley (Raw 3/4/19)

- R-Truth vs Andrade vs Rey Mysterio vs Samoa Joe for the United States title (Smackdown 3/5/19)

- Akira Tozawa vs Cedric Alexander (205 Live 3/5/19)

- Undisputed Era vs DIY (NXT 3/6/19)

- Travis Banks vs Jordan Devlin Falls Count Anywhere match (NXT UK 3/6/19)

I thought the tag match between Undisputed Era and DIY was a pretty good contest 

The Falls Count Anywhere match was very good 

The 6-man tag match, the Fatal 4-Way, and Tozawa/Cedric were good contests too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Daniel Bryan vs Kevin Owens vs Mustafa Ali for the WWE title (Fast Lane)

- Baron Corbin/Bobby Lashley/Drew McIntyre vs Shield (Fast Lane)

- Coffey Brothers vs WALTER/Pete Dunne (NXT UK 3/13/19)

I thought the Triple Threat match, and the 6-man tag match were very good contests 

The tag match on NXT UK was a good contest too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Kofi Kingston vs Sheamus vs Cesaro vs Erick Rowan vs Samoa Joe vs Randy Orton Gauntlet match (Smackdown 3/19/19)

- Tony Nese vs Cedric Alexander (205 Live 3/19/19)

- Adam Cole vs Ricochet vs Velveteen Dream vs Matt Riddle vs Aleister Black (NXT 3/20/19)

I thought all of these three matches were very good contests 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Asuka vs Charlotte Flair for the Smackdown Women's title (Smackdown 3/27/19)

I thought this was a good match (despite the shitty booking decision to have Asuka lose her title) 

Alright, there was only like 1 match from this week that was pretty decent; but not enough for me to recommend it here (which is kinda understandable because this is Wrestlemania week where most of everything is meant to build up for the big weekend).

Anyway, if anyone else feels like recommending a good/entertaining match from this week, then please feel free to list them here now 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- War Raiders vs Ricochet/Aleister Black for the NXT Tag titles (NXT TakeOver: New York)

- Velveteen Dream vs Matt Riddle for the NXT North American title (NXT TakeOver: New York)

- Pete Dunne vs WALTER for the NXT United Kingdom title (NXT TakeOver: New York)

- Shayna Baszler vs Kairi Sane vs Bianca Belair vs Io Shirai for the NXT Women's title (NXT TakeOver: New York)

- Johnny Gargano vs Adam Cole 2/3 Falls match for the NXT title (NXT TakeOver: New York)

- Buddy Murphy vs Tony Nese for the Cruiserweight title (Wrestlemania 35)

- Usos vs Bar vs Shinsuke Nakamura/Rusev vs Ricochet/Aleister Black for the Smackdown Tag titles (Wrestlemania 35)

- Daniel Bryan vs Kofi Kingston for the WWE title (Wrestlemania 35)

- Ronda Rousey vs Charlotte Flair vs Becky Lynch for the Raw Women's title and Smackdown Women's title (Wrestlemania 35)

- Tony Nese vs Buddy Murphy for the Cruiserweight title (205 Live 4/9/19)

- Travis Banks vs Kassius Ohno (NXT UK 4/10/19)

I thought Dunne/WALTER, the 2/3 Falls match with Gargano/Cole, and Bryan/Kofi were all great matches :mark: :mark:

Dream/Riddle and Ronda/Charlotte/Becky were pretty good matches 

Shayna/Kairi/Bianca/Io, the Fatal-4-Way Tag match, and that Nese/Murphy match on 205 Live were very good contests 

War Raiders/Ricochet & Aleister, that Murphy/Nese match at Wrestlemania 35, and Banks/Ohno were all good matches too 

Edit:

Holy shit! This really was a great week for wrestling matches :done

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Dominik Dijakovic vs Luke Harper (Worlds Collide 4/14/19)

- Oney Lorcan vs Cedric Alexander (205 Live 4/16/19)

- Velveteen Dream vs Buddy Murphy for the NXT North American title (NXT 4/17/19)

- Akira Tozawa vs Jordan Devlin (Worlds Collide 4/17/19)

I thought all 4 of these matches were good contests 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Samoa Joe vs Rey Mysterio vs AJ Styles (Raw 4/22/19)

- Johnny Gargano vs Roderick Strong (NXT 4/24/19)

- Mark Andrews/Flash Morgan Webster vs Moustache Mountain (NXT UK 4/24/19)

I thought Joe/Mysterio/Styles was a very good Triple Threat match 

Gargano/Strong and the tag match were good contests too 

As of this week, I'd recommend: 

- Drew Gulak vs Tony Nese (205 Live 4/30/19)

- Men's Battle Royal match (Worlds Collide 5/1/19)

I thought the Men's Battle Royal match was very good 

Gulak/Nese was a good match too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- AJ Styles/Seth Rollins vs Bobby Lashley/Baron Corbin (Raw 5/6/19)

- Kofi Kingston vs Daniel Bryan for the WWE title (Raw 5/6/19)

- Matt Riddle vs Adam Cole (NXT 5/8/19)

I thought all 3 of these matches were good 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Randy Orton vs Andrade vs Ali vs Finn Balor (Smackdown 5/14/19)

- Shane McMahon/Elias/Daniel Bryan/Erick Rowan vs Usos/Roman Reigns (Smackdown 5/14/19)

I thought both of these matches were good 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Seth Rollins vs AJ Styles for the Universal title (Money in the Bank)

- Baron Corbin vs Finn Balor vs Ricochet vs Andrade vs Ali vs Drew McIntyre vs Randy Orton vs Brock Lesnar Men's Money in the Bank Ladder match (Money in the Bank)

- Akira Tozawa vs Mike Kanellis vs Brian Kendrick vs Oney Lorcan vs Ariya Daivari (205 Live 5/21/19)

- Matt Riddle/Johnny Gargano vs Undisputed Era (NXT 5/22/19)

- WALTER vs Pete Dunne for the NXT United Kingdom title (NXT UK 5/22/19)

I thought all 5 of these matches were good 

Alright, there were some pretty decent matches this week; but not enough for me to recommend them here.

If anyone else feels like recommending a good match from this week, then please feel free to list them here now 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Roderick Strong vs Matt Riddle (NXT TakeOver: XXV)

- Street Profits vs Forgotten Sons vs Oney Lorcan/Danny Burch vs Undisputed Era Ladder match for the NXT Tag titles (NXT TakeOver: XXV)

- Velveteen Dream vs Tyler Breeze for the NXT North American title (NXT TakeOver: XXV)

- Johnny Gargano vs Adam Cole for the NXT title (NXT TakeOver: XXV)

- Joe Coffey vs Dave Mastiff vs Jordan Devlin vs Travis Banks (NXT UK 6/5/19)

I thought Gargano/Cole was an excellent match :clap

Strong/Riddle and the Fatal-4-Way Tag Team Ladder match were pretty good contests too 

Dream/Breeze and Joe/Mastiff/Devlin/Banks were good matches too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Akira Tozawa vs Oney Lorcan vs Humberto Carrillo vs Drew Gulak (205 Live 6/11/19)

- Undisputed Era vs Oney Lorcan/Danny Burch (NXT 6/12/19)

- British Strong Style vs Imperium (NXT UK 6/12/19)

I thought British Strong Style/Imperium was a very good match 

Tozawa/Oney/Humberto/Gulak and Undisputed Era/Oney&Burch were good matches too


----------



## Sonicyoot

Ironically there ain’t even one actual WWE match on this list (Raw or Smackdown)


----------



## DammitChrist

Sonicyoot said:


> Ironically there ain’t even one actual WWE match on this list (Raw or Smackdown)


Yep, Raw and Smackdown have been very inconsistent with the match quality lately; especially since Vince introduced his shitty wildcard rule recently.


----------



## Sonicyoot

DammitC said:


> Sonicyoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically there ain’t even one actual WWE match on this list (Raw or Smackdown)
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Raw and Smackdown have been very inconsistent with the match quality lately; especially since Vince introduced his shitty wildcard rule recently.
Click to expand...

“It’s good shit” - VKM


----------



## DammitChrist

Alright, there was only like 1 match from this week that was pretty decent; but not enough for me to recommend it here.

Anyway, if anyone else feels like recommending a good/entertaining match from this week, then please feel free to list them here now 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Tony Nese vs Akira Tozawa vs Drew Gulak for the Cruiserweight title (Stomping Grounds)

I thought this was a good match 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Jack Gallagher/Oney Lorcan/Tony Nese vs Mike Kanellis/Ariya Daivari/Drew Gulak (205 Live 7/2/19)

I thought this was a very good match 

Alright, there were a couple matches from this week that were pretty decent; but not enough for me to recommend them here.

Anyway, if anyone else feels like recommending a good/entertaining match from this week, then please feel free to list them here now 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Josh Briggs vs Anthony Greene (Evolve 131)

- Arturo Ruas vs Anthony Henry (Evolve 131)

- Eddie Kingston/Joe Gacy vs AR Fox/Leon Ruff for the Evolve Tag titles (Evolve 131)

- Matt Riddle vs Drew Gulak (Evolve 131)

- Austin Theory vs JD Drake for the Evolve title and for the WWN title (Evolve 131)

- Adam Cole vs Akira Tozawa for the NXT title (Evolve 131)

- Shane McMahon/Drew McIntyre vs Roman Reigns/Undertaker No Holds Barred Tag match (Extreme Rules)

- Cesaro vs Aleister Black (Extreme Rules)

- Daniel Bryan/Rowan vs New Day vs Heavy Machinery for the Smackdown Tag titles (Extreme Rules)

- Ricochet vs AJ Styles for the United States title (Extreme Rules)

- Becky Lynch/Seth Rollins vs Baron Corbin/Lacey Evans for the Raw Women's title and for the Universal title (Extreme Rules)

- Jack Gallagher vs Chad Gable (205 Live 7/16/19)

I thought Theory/Drake, the Mixed Tag match, and Gallagher/Gable were very good matches 

Briggs/Greene, Ruas/Henry, the Evolve Tag title match, Riddle/Gulak, Cole/Tozawa, the No Holds Barred tag match, Cesaro/Black, Bryan & Rowan/New Day/Heavy Machinery, and Ricochet/Styles were good contests too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- WALTER vs Trent Seven for the NXT United Kingdom title (NXT UK 7/24/19)

I thought this was a good match 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Rey Mysterio vs Cesaro vs Sami Zayn vs Andrade vs Ricochet Gauntlet match (Raw 7/29/19)

- Revival vs Usos vs O.C for the Raw Tag titles (Raw 7/29/19)

- Kevin Owens vs Drew McIntyre (Smackdown 7/30/19)

- Roderick Strong vs Pete Dunne (NXT 7/31/19)

- Jordan Devlin vs Alexander Wolfe (NXT UK 7/31/19)

The Gauntlet match and Strong/Dunne were very good contests 

Revival/Usos/O.C, Owens/McIntyre, and Devlin/Wolfe were good matches too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Rey Mysterio vs Andrade (Raw 8/5/19)

- New Day vs Daniel Bryan/Rowan (Smackdown 8/6/19)

- Kalisto vs Tony Nese vs Jack Gallagher vs Ariya Daivari vs Oney Lorcan vs Akira Tozawa (205 Live 8/6/19)

I thought the Six-Pack Challenge on 205 Live was a very good match 

Mysterio/Andrade and New Day/Bryan & Rowan were good matches too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Street Profits vs Undisputed Era for the NXT Tag titles (NXT TakeOver: Toronto)

- Io Shirai vs Candice LeRae (NXT TakeOver: Toronto)

- Velveteen Dream vs Roderick Strong vs Pete Dunne for the NXT North American title (NXT TakeOver: Toronto)

- Shayna Baszler vs Mia Yim for the NXT Women's title (NXT TakeOver: Toronto)

- Adam Cole vs Johnny Gargano 2/3 Falls match for the NXT title (NXT TakeOver: Toronto)

- Becky Lynch vs Natalya Submission match for the Raw Women's title (Summerslam)

- Charlotte Flair vs Trish Stratus (Summerslam)

- Brock Lesnar vs Seth Rollins for the Universal title (Summerslam)

- Buddy Murphy vs Roman Reigns (Smackdown 8/14/19)

- Drew Gulak vs Oney Lorcan for the Cruiserweight title (205 Live 8/14/19)

I thought the 2/3 Falls match was excellent :clap

Dream/Strong/Dunne was a pretty good match 

Street Profits/Undisputed Era and Io/Candice were very good matches 

Shayna/Mia, the Becky/Natalya Submission match, Charlotte/Trish, Brock/Rollins, Murphy/Reigns, and Gulak/Oney from 205 Live were good contests too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Daniel Bryan vs Buddy Murphy (Smackdown 8/20/19)

- Ariya Daivari/Mike Kanellis/Angel Garza/Tony Nese/Drew Gulak vs Jack Gallagher/Akira Tozawa/Humberto Carrillo/Isaiah Scott/Oney Lorcan Elimination Tag match (205 Live 8/20/19)

- Killain Dain vs Matt Riddle (NXT 8/21/19)

I thought the 10-man Elimination Tag match on 205 Live was incredible :clap :clap

Bryan/Murphy was a very good match 

Dain/Riddle was a good match too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Viking Raiders vs B Team vs O.C vs Robert Roode/Dolph Ziggler vs Lucha House Party vs Revival vs Curt Hawkins/Zack Ryder vs Heavy Machinery Gauntlet match (Raw 8/26/19)

I thought the Tag Gauntlet match was a good contest 

As of this week, I'd recommend: 

- Ilja Dragunov vs Cesaro (NXT UK TakeOver: Cardiff)

- Grizzled Young Veterans vs Mark Andrews/Flash Morgan Webster vs Gallus for the NXT United Kingdom Tag titles (NXT TakeOver: Cardiff)

- WALTER vs Tyler Bate for the NXT United Kingdom title (NXT TakeOver: Cardiff)

- Lince Dorado vs Humberto Carrillo (205 Live 9/3/19)

- Adam Cole vs Jordan Myles for the NXT title (NXT 9/4/19)

I thought WALTER/Bate was an incredible match :clap :clap

The Triple Threat Tag match was a pretty good contest 

Dragunov/Cesaro was a very good match 

Lince/Carrillo and Cole/Myles were good matches too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Becky Lynch/Charlotte Flair vs Sasha Banks/Bayley (Raw 9/9/19)

- Samoa Joe vs Baron Corbin vs Ricochet (Raw 9/9/19)

- Viking Raiders/Cedric Alexander/Braun Strowman/Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler/Robert Roode/O.C (Raw 9/9/19)

- Humberto Carrillo/Lince Dorado/Gran Metalik vs Tony Nese/Drew Gulak/Ariya Daivari (205 Live 9/10/19)

I thought the 10-man tag match was very good 

The women's tag match, Joe/Corbin/Ricochet, and the 6-man tag match on 205 Live were good contests too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Baron Corbin vs Chad Gable (Raw 9/16/19)

- New Day vs Revival/Randy Orton (Smackdown 9/17/19)

- Velveteen Dream vs Roderick Strong for the NXT North American title (NXT 9/18/19)

I thought Dream/Strong was a very good match 

Corbin/Gable and the 6-man tag match on Smackdown were good matches too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Rey Mysterio vs Ricochet vs Robert Roode vs AJ Styles vs Shinsuke Nakamura Elimination match (Raw 9/23/19)

- Erick Rowan vs Daniel Bryan (Smackdown 9/24/19)

- Matt Riddle vs Killian Dain Street Fight match (NXT 9/25/19)

I thought the Street Fight match was pretty good 

The Fatal-5 Way Elimination match was very good 

Rowan/Bryan was a good match too 

As of this week, I’d recommend:

- Adam Cole vs Matt Riddle for the NXT title (NXT 10/2/19)

- Shayna Baszler vs Candice LeRae for the NXT Women’s title (NXT 10/2/19)

- Undisputed Era vs Street Profits for the NXT Tag titles (NXT 10/2/19)

I thought Undisputed Era/Street Profits was a pretty good match 

Cole/Riddle and Shayna/Candice were good matches too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Becky Lynch vs Sasha Banks Hell in a Cell match for the Raw Women's title (Hell in a Cell)

- Roman Reigns/Daniel Bryan vs Erick Rowan/Luke Harper (Hell in a Cell)

- Roderick Strong vs Isaiah Scott (NXT 10/9/19)

- Kushida vs WALTER (NXT 10/9/19)

I thought the women's Hell in a Cell match, and Kushida/WALTER were very good contests 

Reigns & Bryan/Rowan & Harper, and Strong/Scott were good contests too 

As of this week, I’d recommend:

- Pete Dunne vs Damian Priest (NXT 10/16/19)

- Mark Andrews/Flash Morgan Webster vs Gallus for the NXT United Kingdom Tag titles (NXT UK 10/17/19)

- Ariya Daivari vs Tony Nese vs Oney Lorcan (205 Live 10/18/19)

I thought Dunne/Priest was a very good match 

Andrews & Webster/Gallus and Daivari/Nese/Oney were good matches too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Drew McIntyre vs Ricochet (Raw 10/21/19)

- Matt Riddle vs Cameron Grimes (NXT 10/23/19)

- Roderick Strong vs Keith Lee vs Dominik Dijakovic for the NXT North American title (NXT 10/23/19)

- Noam Dar vs Trent Seven (NXT UK 10/24/19)

- Shinsuke Nakamura/Cesaro/Baron Corbin vs Chad Gable/Ali/Roman Reigns (Smackdown 10/25/19)

I thought Strong/Lee/Dijakovic was a pretty good match 

McIntyre/Ricochet, Riddle/Grimes, Dar/Seven, and the 6-man tag match were good contests too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Seth Rollins vs Erick Rowan Falls Count Anywhere match (Raw 10/28/19)

- Kabuki Warriors vs Tegan Nox/Dakota Kai for the Women's Tag titles (NXT 10/30/19)

- Keith Lee/Matt Riddle vs Undisputed Era (NXT 10/30/19)

- Robert Roode/Dolph Ziggler vs Lucha House Party vs Curt Hawkins/Zack Ryder vs Heavy Machinery vs New Day vs B-Team vs Revival vs O.C vs Viking Raiders Gauntlet match (Crown Jewel)

- Bobby Lashley/Shinsuke Nakamura/Drew McIntyre/Baron Corbin/Randy Orton vs Rusev/Ricochet/Chad Gable/Ali/Roman Reigns (Crown Jewel)

- Adam Cole vs Daniel Bryan for the NXT title (Smackdown 11/1/19)

I thought the Tag Gauntlet match, Kabuki Warriors/Tegan & Dakota, and Cole/Bryan were pretty good contests 

Lee & Riddle/Undisputed Era and the 10-man tag match were very good contests 

Rollins/Rowan Falls Count Anywhere match was a good contest too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Kabuki Warriors vs Charlotte Flair/Natalya (Raw 11/4/19)

- Pete Dunne vs Damian Priest (NXT 11/6/19)

- O.C vs Matt Riddle/Keith Lee/Tommaso Ciampa (NXT 11/6/19)

- Mark Andrews/Flash Morgan Webster vs Grizzled Young Veterans (NXT UK 11/7/19)

I thought Dunne/Priest was a very good match 

The women's tag match, the 6-man tag match, and Andrews & Webster/Grizzled Young Veterans were good matches too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Roderick Strong vs Keith Lee (NXT 11/13/19)

- Mia Yim vs Io Shirai Ladder match (NXT 11/13/19)

- Kassius Ohno vs Tyler Bate (NXT UK 11/14/19)

I thought Strong/Lee and Ohno/Bate were very good matches 

The Ladder match between Mia and Io was good too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Kevin Owens vs Drew McIntyre (Raw 11/18/19)

- Revival vs Undisputed Era (NXT 11/20/19)

- Viking Raiders vs Forgotten Sons (NXT 11/20/19)

- Ilja Dragunov vs Alexander Wolfe (NXT UK 11/21/19)

- Undisputed Era vs New Day/Heavy Machinery (Smackdown 11/22/19)

I thought Revival/Undisputed Era was a pretty damn good match :mark:

Dragunov/Wolfe was a very good match 

Owens/McIntyre, Viking Raiders/Forgotten Sons, and the 8-man tag match were good contests too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Rhea Ripley/Candice LeRae/Tegan Nox/Dakota Kai vs Bianca Belair/Kay Lee Ray/Io Shirai/Shayna Baszler WarGames match (NXT TakeOver: WarGames [2019])

- Damian Priest vs Killian Dain vs Pete Dunne (NXT TakeOver: WarGames)

- Matt Riddle vs Finn Balor (NXT TakeOver: WarGames)

- Undisputed Era vs Keith Lee/Dominik Dijakovic/Tommaso Ciampa/Kevin Owens WarGames match (NXT TakeOver: WarGames)

- New Day vs Undisputed Era vs Viking Raiders (Survivor Series)

- Sasha Banks/Dana Brooke/Carmella/Nikki Cross/Lacey Evans vs Charlotte Flair/Sarah Logan/Natalya/Asuka/Kairi Sane vs Rhea Ripley/Candice LeRae/Bianca Belair/Toni Storm/Io Shirai Elimination tag match (Survivor Series)

- Shinsuke Nakamura vs Roderick Strong vs AJ Styles (Survivor Series)

- Adam Cole vs Pete Dunne for the NXT title (Survivor Series)

- Seth Rollins/Randy Orton/Ricochet/Drew McIntyre/Kevin Owens vs Roman Reigns/Chad Gable/Mustafa Ali/Braun Strowman/Baron Corbin vs Tommaso Ciampa/WALTER/Keith Lee/Matt Riddle/Damian Priest Elimination tag (Survivor Series)

- Bayley vs Shayna Baszler vs Becky Lynch (Survivor Series)

- Ricochet vs Randy Orton vs Drew McIntyre vs Rey Mysterio (Raw 11/25/19)

- Charlotte Flair vs Asuka (Raw 11/25/19)

- Undisputed Era vs Keith Lee/Dominik Dijakovic for the NXT Tag titles (NXT 11/27/19)

- Candice LeRae vs Dakota Kai (NXT 11/27/19)

- Lio Rush vs Akira Tozawa for the NXT Cruiserweight title (NXT 11/27/19)

- Imperium vs Gallus/Ilja Dragunov (NXT UK 11/28/19)

I thought the Men's WarGames match was incredible :clap :clap

The Men's Elimination tag match at Survivor Series was great :mark: :mark: 

The Women's WarGames match and Undisputed Era/Lee & Dijakovic were pretty damn good contests :mark:


Priest/Dain/Dunne was a pretty good match 

New Day/Undisputed Era/Viking Raiders, Nakamura/Strong/Styles, and Cole/Dunne were very good matches 

Riddle/Balor, the Women's Elimination tag match at Survivor Series, Bayley/Shayna/Bayley, Ricochet/Orton/McIntyre/Mysterio, Charlotte/Asuka, Candice/Dakota, Lio/Tozawa, and Imperium/Gallus & Dragunov were good contests too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Killian Dain vs Pete Dunne (NXT 12/4/19)

- Undisputed Era vs Keith Lee/Dominik Dijakovic/Tommaso Ciampa (NXT 12/4/19)

- Travis Banks vs Ligero vs Joseph Conners (NXT UK 12/5/19)

- Mustafa Ali/Chad Gable vs Lucha House Party vs Revival vs Heavy Machinery Elimination tag match (Smackdown 12/6/19)

I thought the Fatal 4-Way Elimination tag match on Smackdown was very good 

Dain/Dunne, the 6-tag match on NXT, and Banks/Ligero/Conners were good matches too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Lio Rush vs Angel Garza for the NXT Cruiserweight title (NXT 12/11/19)

- Tommaso Ciampa vs Keith Lee vs Finn Balor (NXT 12/11/19)

I thought Ciampa/Lee/Balor was a pretty good match 

Lio/Garza was a good match too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- New Day vs Revival Ladder match for the Smackdown Tag titles (TLC)

- Kabuki Warriors vs Becky Lynch/Charlotte Flair TLC match for the Women's Tag titles (TLC)

- Viking Raiders vs O.C (Raw 12/16/19)

- R-Truth vs Akira Tozawa vs Ricochet vs Matt Hardy vs Humberto Carrillo vs Andrade Gauntlet match (Raw 12/16/19)

- Damian Priest vs Killian Dain (NXT 12/18/19)

- Cameron Grimes vs Kushida (NXT 12/18/19)

- Shayna Baszler vs Rhea Ripley for the NXT Women's title (NXT 12/18/19)

- Tyler Bate vs Noam Dar (NXT UK 12/19/19)

I thought Shayna/Rhea and Bate/Dar were very good matches 

The New Day/Revival Ladder match, the women's TLC tag match, Viking Raiders/O.C, the Gauntlet match, Priest/Dain, and Grimes/Kushida were good matches too


----------



## Stylebender

This is a good thread. I think it should be a sticky, since it would save some people alot of time. I barely watch wwe these days but if there's something good I'd like to see.


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Roderick Strong vs Austin Theory for the NXT North American title (NXT 12/25/19)

- The Miz vs Baron Corbin vs Daniel Bryan (Smackdown 12/27/19)

I thought Miz/Corbin/Bryan was a pretty damn good match :mark:

Strong/Theory was a good match too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Aleister Black vs Buddy Murphy (Raw 12/30/19)

- Alexander Wolfe vs Ilja Dragunov No DQ match (NXT UK 1/2/20)

I thought the Wolfe/Dragunov No DQ match was very good 

Black/Murphy was a good match too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Viking Raiders vs Street Profits vs O.C for the Raw Tag titles (Raw 1/6/20)

- Rhea Ripley/Toni Storm/Candice LeRae vs Kay Lee Ray/Io Shirai/Bianca Belair (NXT 1/8/20)

- Undisputed Era vs Gallus (NXT 1/8/20)

- Damian Priest vs Dominik Dijakovic vs Cameron Grimes vs Keith Lee (NXT 1/8/20)

I thought Priest/Dijakovic/Grimes/Lee was a very good match 

Viking Raiders/Street Profits/O.C, the 6-women's tag match, and Undisputed Era/Gallus were good matches too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Tyler Bate vs Jordan Devlin (NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool II)

- Gallus vs Mark Andrews/Flash Morgan Webster vs Grizzled Young Veterans vs Imperium Ladder match for the NXT United Kingdom Tag titles (NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool II)

- WALTER vs Joe Coffey for the NXT United Kingdom title (NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool II)

- Pete Dunne/Matt Riddle vs Mark Andrews/Flash Morgan Webster (NXT 1/15/20)

- Time Splitters vs Grizzled Young Veterans (NXT 1/15/20)

- Tyler Breeze vs Isaiah Scott vs Lio Rush (NXT 1/15/20)

I thought Dunne & Riddle/Andrews & Webster was a pretty damn good match :mark:

Bate/Devlin, the 4-way Ladder tag match, and WALTER/Coffey were pretty good contests 

Time Splitters/Grizzled Young Veterans and Breeze/Scott/Lio were good matches too


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Andrade vs Rey Mysterio Ladder match for the United States title (Raw 1/20/20)

- Pete Dunne/Matt Riddle vs Imperium (NXT 1/22/20)

- Roderick Strong vs Keith Lee for the NXT North American title (1/22/20)

- Usos/Roman Reigns vs Baron Corbin/Dolph Ziggler/Robert Roode (Smackdown 1/24/20)

I thought Dunne & Riddle/Imperium and Strong/Lee were pretty good matches 

The Andrade/Mysterio Ladder match and the 6-man tag match were good contests too


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Thought John Morrison vs. Kofi Kingston on Smackdown was really good too. Morrison hasn't missed a beat, he somehow seems smoother and more athletic than he was 10 years ago.

The NXT/NXT UK live special Worlds Collide was a great show that featured a few high quality matches:


Angel Garza vs. Isaiah Swerve Scott vs. Travis Banks vs. Jordan Devlin
DIY vs. Moustache Mountain
Undisputed Era vs. Imperium

The last of those was truly a shocker to me. I get that there's great talent there on paper, but how many times do you see memorable 8 man tag matches? They're normally forgettable clusterfucks, but UE and Imperium were extraordinary.


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I’d recommend:

- Angel Garza vs Isaiah Scott vs Jordan Devlin vs Travis Banks for the NXT Cruiserweight title (Worlds Collide [2020])

- Moustache Mountain vs DIY (Worlds Collide [2020}]

- Undisputed Era vs Imperium (Worlds Collide [2020])

- Bray Wyatt vs Daniel Bryan Strap match for the Universal title (Royal Rumble)

- Becky Lynch vs Asuka for the Raw Women’s title (Royal Rumble)

- Pete Dunne/Matt Riddle vs Grizzled Young Veterans (NXT 1/29/20)

i thought Unidsputed Era/Imperium was an incredible match :clap :clap

Dunne & Riddle/Grizzled Young Veterans was an excellent match :clap

Moustache Mountain/DIY was a pretty damn good match :mark:

Garza/Scott/Devlin/Banks and the Wyatt/Bryan Strap match were very good contests 

Becky/Asuka was a good match too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Kevin Owens/Viking Raiders vs Buddy Murphy/AOP Elimination match (Raw 2/3/20)

- Jordan Devlin vs Tyler Breeze (NXT 2/5/20)

- Undisputed Era vs BroserWeights/Tommaso Ciampa (NXT 2/5/20)

- Tony Nese vs Lio Rush vs Jordan Devlin (205 Live 2/7/20)

I thought Undisputed Era/BroserWeights & Ciampa was a pretty good match 

The 6-Man Elimination tag match and Devlin/Breeze were very good contests 

Nese/Lio/Devlin was a good match too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Becky Lynch vs Asuka for the Raw Women's title (Raw 2/10/20)

- Kevin Owens/Viking Raiders/Samoa Joe vs Seth Rollins/Murphy/AOP (Raw 2/10/20)

- Johnny Gargano vs Cameron Grimes (NXT 2/12/20)

- Adam Cole vs Kushida (NXT 2/12/20)

I thought Becky/Asuka and the 6-tag match were very good contests 

Gargano/Grimes and Cole/Kushida were good matches too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Keith Lee vs Dominik Dijakovic for the NXT North American title (NXT TakeOver: Portland)

- Johnny Gargano vs Finn Balor (NXT TakeOver: Portland)

- Undisputed Era vs BroserWeights for the NXT Tag titles (NXT TakeOver: Portland)

- Adam Cole vs Tommaso Ciampa for the NXT title (NXT TakeOver: Portland)

- Kevin Owens/Viking Raiders vs Murphy/AOP (Raw 2/17/20)

- Jordan Devlin vs Lio Rush for the NXT Cruiserweight title (NXT 2/19/20)

- BroserWeights vs Oney Lorcan/Danny Burch (NXT 2/19/20)

- Velveteen Dream vs Roderick Strong (NXT 2/19/20)

I thought Cole/Strong was a great match :mark: :mark:

Undisputed Era/BroserWeights was a pretty damn good match :mark:

Gargano/Balor was a pretty good match 

Lee/Dijakovic and Devlin/Lio were very good matches  

The 6-tag match, BroserWeights/Oney & Burch, and Dream/Strong were good matches too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Angel Garza vs Humberto Carrillo (Raw 2/24/20)

- Montez Ford vs Seth Rollins (Raw 2/24/20)

I thought Garza/Carrillo and Ford/Rollins were both good matches 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Rey Mysterio/Humberto Carrillo vs Andrade/Angel Garza (Raw 3/2/20)

- Tegan Nox vs Dakota Kai Steel Cage match (NXT 3/4/20)

- Velveteen Dream vs Roderick Strong Steel Cage match (NXT 3/4/20)

- New Day vs Heavy Machinery vs Lucha House Party vs Usos vs The Miz/John Morrison vs Dolph Ziggler/Robert Roode Gauntlet match (Smackdown 3/6/20)

I thought the Tag Gauntlet match was a pretty good contest 

The tag match on Raw was very good 

Both Steel Cage matches were good contests too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Daniel Bryan vs Drew Gulak (Elimination Chamber)

- The Miz/John Morrison vs Robert Roode/Dolph Ziggler vs Lucha House Party vs Heavy Machinery vs New Day vs Usos Elimination Chamber match for the Smackdown Tag titles (Elimination Chamber)

- AJ Styles vs Aleister Black No DQ match (Elimination Chamber)

- Street Profits vs Seth Rollins/Murphy for the Raw Tag titles (Elimination Chamber) 

- Seth Rollins/Murphy/AOP vs Viking Raiders/Street Profits (Raw 3/9/20)

- BroserWeights vs Undisputed Era for the NXT Tag titles (NXT 3/11/20)

- Tony Nese/Mike Kanellis/Brian Kendrick/Ariya Daivari/Jack Gallagher vs Isaiah Scott/Tyler Breeze/Oney Lorcan/Danny Burch/Kushida Elimination match (205 Live 3/13/20)

I thought the Men's Elimination Chamber tag match was an incredible contest :clap :clap

BroserWeights/Undisputed Era was a great match :mark: :mark:

The Styles/Black No DQ match and the 8-man tag match on Raw were pretty good contests 

Bryan/Gulak was a very good match 

Street Profits/Rollins & Murphy and the 10-man Elimination tag match on 205 Live were good contests too 

Unfortunately, there weren't any good matches for me to recommend this week (which is understandable considering the virus outbreak) 

Anyway, if there's any solid matches from this week that anybody else wants to recommend to everyone, then please feel free to do so here 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Andrade/Angel Garza vs Ricochet/Cedric Alexander (Raw 3/23/20)

- Jordan Devlin vs Travis Banks for the NXT Cruiserweight title (NXT UK 3/26/20)

- New Day vs Usos (Smackdown 3/27/20)

I thought the tag match on Raw was pretty good 

Devlin/Banks and New Day/Usos were good matches too 

As of this week, I'd recommend: 

- Street Profits/Kevin Owens vs Angel Garza/Austin Theory/Seth Rollins (Raw 3/30/20)

- Velveteen Dream vs Bobby Fish (NXT 4/1/20)

- Keith Lee vs Damian Priest vs Dominik Dijakovic for the NXT North American title (NXT 4/1/20)

- 20-Man Battle Royal match (NXT UK 4/2/20)

I thought Lee/Priest/Dijakovic was a pretty good match 

The 20-Man Battle Royal match was very good 

The 6-man tag match and Dream/Fish were good matches too 

As for this week, I'd recommend:

- Kabuki Warriors vs Alexa Bliss/Nikki Cross for the Women's Tag titles (Wrestlemania 36 Part 1)

- John Morrison vs Kofi Kingston vs Jimmy Uso Ladder match for the Smackdown Tag titles (Wrestlemania 36 Part 1)

- AJ Styles vs Undertaker Boneyard match (Wrestlemania 36 Part 1)

- Rhea Ripley vs Charlotte Flair for the NXT Women's title (Wrestlemania 36 Part 2)

- Edge vs Randy Orton Last Man Standing match (Wrestlemania 36 Part 2)

- Bayley vs Sasha Banks vs Lacey Evans vs Tamina vs Naomi Elimination match for the Smackdown Women's title (Wrestlemania 36 Part 2)

- Aleister Black vs Apollo Crews (Raw 4/6/20)

- Io Shirai vs Tegan Nox vs Chelsea Green vs Mia Yim vs Dakota Kai vs Candice LeRae Ladder match (NXT 4/8/20)

- Tommaso Ciampa vs Johnny Gargano (NXT 4/8/20)

I thought Ciampa/Gargano was an excellent match :clap

Rhea/Charlotte, Black/Crews, and the women's 6-Way Ladder match were pretty good contests 

The Last Man Standing match was a very good contest 

Alexa & Cross/Kabuki Warriors, the Triple Threat Ladder match, the Boneyard match, and the women's 5-Way Elimination match were good contests too 

Edit:

Even though it wasn't really a match, I'll also recommend the Firefly Fun House contest between John Cena and Bray Wyatt since it was such an entertaining watch 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Asuka vs Ruby Riott (Raw 4/13/20)

- Matt Riddle/Timothy Thatcher vs Undisputed Era for the NXT Tag titles (NXT 4/15/20)

- Cesaro vs Daniel Bryan (Smackdown 4/17/20)

Ridde & Thatcher/Undisputed Era was a pretty damn good match :mark:

Cesaro/Bryan was a very good match 

Asuka/Ruby was a good match too 

Unfortunately, there weren't any good matches for me to recommend this week (which is understandable considering the virus outbreak) 

Anyway, if there's any solid matches from this week that anybody else wants to recommend to everyone, then please feel free to do so here 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Rey Mysterio/Aleister Black/Apollo Crews vs Andrade/Angel Garza/Austin Theory (Raw 4/27/20)

- Keith Lee vs Damian Priest for the NXT North American title (NXT 4/29/20)

I thought the 6-man tag match was very good 

Lee/Priest was a good match too 

I'm sorry for the delay  

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Street Profits vs Viking Raiders (Raw 5/4/20)

- Johnny Gargano vs Dominik Dijakovic (NXT 5/6/20)

- Adam Cole vs Velveteen Dream for the NXT title (NXT 5/6/20)

- New Day/Lucha House Party vs Forgotten Sons/The Miz/John Morrison (Smackdown 5/8/20)

I thought the 8-tag match was a pretty good contest 

Street Profits/Viking Raiders, Gargano/Dijakovic, and Cole/Dream were good matches too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- New Day vs Lucha House Party vs The Miz/John Morrison vs Forgotten Sons for the Smackdown Tag titles (Money n the Bank)

- Drew McIntyre vs Seth Rollins for the WWE title (Money in the Bank)

- Lacey Evans vs Nia Jax vs Carmella vs Shayna Baszler vs Dana Brooke vs Asuka Money in the Bank match for the Raw Women’s title (Money in the Bank) 

- AJ Styles vs Otis vs Aleister Black vs Baron Corbin vs Rey Mysterio vs Daniel Bryan Money in the Bank match (Money in the Bank) 

- Matt Riddle/Timothy Thatcher vs Imperium for the NXT Tag titles (NXT 5/13/20)

- Timothy Thatcher vs Matt Riddle (NXT 5/13/20)

- Daniel Bryan vs Drew Gulak (Smackdown 5/15/20)

I thought McIntyre/Rollins, the Women's MITB match, the Men's MITB match, and Thatcher/Riddle were very good matches 

The 4-way tag match, Riddle & Thatcher/Imperium, and Bryan/Gulak were good contests too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Kushida vs Drake Maverick (NXT 5/20/20)

- Charlotte Flair vs Bayley (Smackdown 5/22/20)

I thought both of these matches were good contests 

I'm sorry for the delay 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Charlotte Flair vs Natalya vs Nia Jax (Raw 5/25/20)

- Drake Maverick vs Kushida vs Jake Atlas (NXT 5/27/20)

- Timothy Thatcher vs Matt Riddle Fight Pit (NXT 5/27/20)

- Daniel Bryan vs Sheamus (Smackdown 5/29/20)

I thought the Fight Pit with Thatcher/Riddle was a pretty good match 

Charlotte/Natalya/Nia, Maverick/Kushida/Atlas, and Bryan/Sheamus were good matches too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Seth Rollins vs Aleister Black (Raw 6/1/20)

- Charlotte Flair vs Asuka (Raw 6/1/20)

- Undisputed Era vs Oney Lorcan/Danny Burch vs Breezango (NXT 6/3/20)

- El Hijo de Fantasma vs Drake Maverick for the NXT Cruiserweight title (NXT 6/3/20)

- Alexa Bliss/Nikki Cross vs Sasha Banks/Bayley for the Women's Tag titles (Smackdown 6/5/20)

I thought Rollins/Black was a pretty good match 

Charlotte/Asuka, Undisputed Era/Oney & Burch/Breezango, Fantasma/Maverick, and Alexa & Cross/Sasha & Bayley were good matches too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Andrade vs Angel Garza vs Kevin Owens (Raw 6/8/20)

- Asuka vs Charlotte Flair (Raw 6/8/20)

- AJ Styles vs Daniel Bryan for the Intercontinental title (Smackdown 6/12/20)

I thought Styles/Bryan was an incredible match :clap :clap

Asuka/Charlotte was a great match :mark: :mark:

Andrade/Garza/Owens was a very good match too


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

DammitChrist said:


> As of this week, I'd recommend:
> 
> - Andrade vs Angel Garza vs Kevin Owens (Raw 6/8/20)
> 
> - Asuka vs Charlotte Flair (Raw 6/8/20)
> 
> - AJ Styles vs Daniel Bryan for the Intercontinental title (Smackdown 6/12/20)
> 
> I thought Styles/Bryan was an incredible match :clap :clap
> 
> Asuka/Charlotte was a great match :mark: :mark:
> 
> Andrade/Garza/Owens was a very good match too


I think Styles/Bryan easily tops anything you listed.


----------



## DammitChrist

Twisted Blissfit said:


> I think Styles/Bryan easily tops anything you listed.


Yep, I agree with your statement!

I'm just listing weekly matches that get at least a 7/10 from me as a recommendation. Styles/Bryan gets the full 10/10 though


----------



## Rookie of the Year

I really want to see a full version of that Styles vs. Bryan match, surely WWE could release that? It was a great match, but the 4 commercial breaks absolutely killed my vibe for it.


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Jeff Hardy vs Sheamus (Backlash)

- Randy Orton vs Edge (Backlash)

- Sasha Banks/Bayley vs Shotzi Blackheart/Tegan Nox for the Women's Tag titles (NXT 6/17/20)

I thought Orton/Edge was an excellent match :clap

Jeff/Sheamus and the women's tag match were good contests too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Keith Lee vs Johnny Gargano vs FInn Balor for the NXT North American title (NXT 6/24/20)

- Isaiah Scott vs Tony Nese (205 Live 6/26/20)

I thought Lee/Gargano/Balor was a great match :mark: :mark:

Scott/Nese was a very good match too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Drew McIntyre/Asuka vs Dolph Ziggler/Sasha Banks (Raw 6/29/20)

- Tegan Nox vs Dakota Kai vs Mia Yim vs Candice LeRae Elimination match (NXT: The Great American Bash Night 1)

- Timothy Thatcher vs Oney Lorcan (NXT: The Great American Bash Night 1)

- Roderick Strong vs Dexter Lumis (NXT: The Great American Bash Night 1)

- Sasha Banks vs Io Shirai (NXT: The Great American Bash Night 1)

- Matt Riddle vs John Morrison (Smackdown 7/3/20)

- AJ Styles vs Drew Gulak for the Intercontinental title (Smackdown 7/3/20)

I thought the Elimination match with Tegan/Dakota/Mia/Candice was pretty good 

Riddle/Morrison was a very good match 

The mixed tag match, Thatcher/Oney, Strong/Lumis, Sasha/Io, and Styles/Gulak were good matches too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Bayley vs Asuka (Raw 7/6/20)

- Candice LeRae vs Mia Yim Street Fight (NXT: The Great American Bash Night 2)

- Isaiah Scott vs Johnny Gargano (NXT: The Great American Bash Night 2)

- Keith Lee vs Adam Cole for the NXT North American title and for the NXT title (NXT: The Great American Bash Night 2)

I thought Bayley/Asuka and Lee/Cole were very good matches 

The Street Fight with Candice/Mia and Scott/Gargano were good matches too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Seth Rollins vs Kevin Owens (Raw 7/13/20)

- Sasha Banks/Bayley vs Kabuki Warriors (Raw 7/13/20)

- Io Shirai vs Tegan Nox for the NXT Women's title (NXT 7/15/20)

- AJ Styles vs Matt Riddle for the Intercontinental title (Smackdown 7/17/20)

I thought Io/Tegan and Styles/Riddle were pretty good matches 

Sasha & Bayley/Kabuki Warriors was a very good match 

Rollins/Owens was a good match too 

Oops, wrong thread 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Seth Rollins vs Rey Mysterio Eye for an Eye match (The Horror Show at Extreme Rules)

- Asuka vs Sasha Banks for the Raw Women's title (The Horror Show at Extreme Rules)

- Drew McIntyre vs Dolph Ziggler Extreme Rules match (The Horror Show at Extreme Rules)

- Johnny Gargano vs Bronson Reed vs Roderick Strong (NXT 7/22/20)

- Timothy Thatcher vs Oney Lorcan (NXT 7/22/20)

- Lince Dorado vs Gran Metalik vs Chad Gable vs Drew Gulak (Smackdown 7/24/20

I thought Gargano/Reed/Strong was a great match :mark: :mark:

Asuka/Sasha was a very good match 

The Eye for an Eye match with Rollins/Mysterio, the Extreme Rules match with McIntyre/Ziggler, Thatcher/Oney, and the Fatal 4 Way match were good contests too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Viking Raiders vs Cedric Alexander/Ricochet vs Andrade/Angel Garza (Raw 7/27/20)

- Asuka vs Sasha Banks for the Raw Women's title (Raw 7/27/20)

- Drew McIntyre vs Dolph Ziggler Extreme Rules match (Raw 7/27/20)

- Johnny Gargano vs Roderick Strong (NXT 7/29/20)

- Dexter Lumis vs Timothy Thatcher vs Finn Balor (NXT 7/29/20)

- Big E vs The Miz (Smackdown 7/31/20)

- Tony Nese/Isaiah Scott vs Legado Del Fantasma (205 Live 7/31/20)

I thought Asuka/Sasha was a pretty good match 

The 3-way tag match on Raw was a very good match 

The Extreme Rules match between McIntyre/Ziggler, Gargano/Strong, Lumis/Thatcher/Balor, Big E/Miz, and the tag match on 205 Live were good contests too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Rhea Ripley vs Dakota Kai (NXT 8/5/20)

- Damian Priest vs Oney Lorcan vs Ridge Holland (NXT 8/5/20)

I thought both of these matches were good 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Asuka vs Bayley (Raw 8/10/20)

- Kushida vs Cameron Grimes vs Velveteen Dream (NXT 8/12/20)

I thought Asuka/Bayley was a very good match 

Kushida/Grimes/Dream was a good match too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Finn Balor vs Velveteen Dream (NXT 8/19/20)

I thought this was a good match 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Finn Balor vs Timothy Thatcher (NXT TakeOver: XXX)

- Damian Priest vs Johnny Gargano vs Bronson Reed vs Cameron Grimes vs Velveteen Dream Ladder match for the NXT North American title (NXT TakeOver: XXX)

- Adam Cole vs Pat McAfee (NXT TakeOver: XXX)

- Io Shirai vs Dakota Kai for the NXT Women's title (NXT TakeOver: XXX)

- Keith Lee vs Karrion Kross for the NXT title (NXT TakeOver: XXX)

- Seth Rollins vs Dominik Mysterio Street Fight (Summerslam)

- Sasha Banks vs Asuka for the Raw Women's title (Summerslam)

- Drew McIntyre vs Randy Orton for the WWE title (Summerslam)

- Imperium vs Breezango for the NXT Tag titles (NXT 8/26/20) 

- Santos Escobar vs Isaiah Scott for the NXT Cruiserweight title (NXT 8/26/20)

I thought the Fatal-5-Way Ladder match and Lee/Kross were pretty good contests 

Balor/Thatcher, Io/Dakota, the Street Fight with Rollins/Dominik, McIntyre/Orton, and Escobar/Scott were very good matches 

Cole/McAfee, Sasha/Asuka, and Imperium/Breezango were good matches too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Legado de Fantasma vs Breezango/Isaiah Scott Street Fight (NXT 9/1/20 - Super Tuesday)

- Johnny Gargano vs Adam Cole vs Finn Balor vs Tommaso Ciampa 60-Minute Iron Man match for the NXT title (NXT 9/1/20 - Super Tuesday)

- Nia Jax/Shayna Baszler vs Sasha Banks/Bayley for the Women's Tag titles (Smackdown 9/4/20)

- Matt Riddle vs Baron Corbin vs Sheamus vs Jey Uso (Smackdown 9/4/20)

I thought the 60-Minute Iron Man match with Gargano/Cole/Balor/Ciampa was a great contest :mark: :mark:

Riddle/Corbin/Sheamus/Jey was a pretty good match 

The Street Fight tag match and the women's tag match were good contests too 

As of this week, I’d recommend:

- Dominik Mysterio vs Murphy Street Fight (Raw 9/7/20) 

- Finn Balor vs Adam Cole for the NXT title (NXT 9/9/20)

- Mercedes Martinez vs Rhea Ripley Steel Cage match (NXT 9/9/20)

I thought Balor/Cole was a pretty damn good match :mark:

The Steel Cage match with Mercedes/Rhea was a good contest too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Asuka vs Mickie James for the Raw Women's title (Raw 9/14/20)

- Seth Rollins vs Dominik Mysterio Steel Cage match (Raw 9/14/20)

- Shotzi Blackheart vs Io Shirai (NXT 9/16/20)

- Breezango vs Imperium for the NXT Tag titles (NXT 9/16/20)

- Damian Priest vs Timothy Thatcher for the NXT North American title (NXT 9/16/20)

- Noam Dar vs Ilja Dragunov (NXT UK 9/17/20)

- Danny Burch vs Tony Nese (205 Live 9/18/20)

I thought Shotzi/Io, Breezango/Imperium, and Dar/Dragunov were very good matches 

Asuka/Mickie, the Rollins/Dominik Steel Cage match, Priest/Thatcher, and Burch/Nese were good matches too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Kushida vs Kyle O'Reilly vs Bronson Reed vs Timothy Thatcher vs Cameron Grimes Gauntlet Eliminator match (NXT 9/23/20) 

I thought this Gauntlet Eliminator match was an incredible contest :clap :clap

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Cesaro/Shinsuke Nakamura vs Lucha House Party for the Smackdown Tag titles (Clash of Champions)

- Jeff Hardy vs AJ Styles vs Sami Zayn Ladder match for the Intercontinental title (Clash of Champions)

- Roman Reigns vs Jey Uso for the Universal title (Clash of Champions)

- Adam Cole vs Austin Theory (NXT 9/30/20) 

- Johnny Gargano/Candice LeRae vs Damian Priest/Io Shirai (NXT 9/30/20)

- Sami Zayn vs Jeff Hardy for the Intercontinental title (Smackdown 10/2/20) 

I thought the Jeff/Styles/Zayn Ladder match was a very good contest 

The tag match on the ppv pre-show, Reigns/Jey, Cole/Theory, the mixed tag match on NXT, and Zayn/Jeff were good contests too 

As of this week, I'd recommend: 

- Damian Priest vs Johnny Gargano for the NXT North American title (NXT TakeOver 31)

- Velveteen Dream vs Kushida (NXT TakeOver 31)

- Santos Escobar vs Isaiah Scott for the NXT Cruiserweight title (NXT TakeOver 31)

- Io Shirai vs Candice LeRae for the NXT Women's title (NXT TakeOver 31)

- Finn Balor vs Kyle O'Reilly for the NXT title (NXT TakeOver 31)

- Tommaso Ciampa vs Kushida (NXT 10/7/20)

- Dakota Kai/Raquel Gonzalez vs Rhea Ripley/Ember Moon (NXT 10/7/20)

- Big E vs Sheamus Falls Count Anywhere match (Smackdown 10/9/20)

I thought Balor/O'Reilly was a great match :mark: :mark:

Priest/Gargano and Io/Candice were very good matches 

Dream/Kushida, Escobar/Scott, Ciampa/Kushida, the women's tag match on NXT, and the Big E/Sheamus Falls Count Anywhere match were good contests too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Seth Rollins vs Jeff Hardy vs AJ Styles (Raw 10/12/20)

- Undisputed Era vs Oney Lorcan/Danny Burch (NXT 10/14/20)

- Austin Theory vs Johnny Gargano (NXT 10/14/20)

- Shotzi Blackheart vs Candice LeRae (NXT 10/14/20)

- Damian Priest vs Dexter Lumis for the NXT North American title (NXT 10/14/20)

- Imperium vs Ilja Dragunov/Pete Dunne (NXT UK 10/15/20)

- New Day vs Sheamus/Cesaro/Shinsuke Nakamura (Smackdown 10/16/20)

I thought the tag match with Imperium/Dragunov & Dunne was a great match :mark: :mark:

Rollins/Jeff/Styles and the 6-tag match on Smackdown were very good matches 

The tag match on NXT, Theory/Gargano, Shotzi/Candice, and Priest/Lumis were good contests too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Kofi Kingston vs Sheamus (Raw 10/19/20)

- Kushida vs Velveteen Dream vs Tommaso Ciampa (NXT 10/21/20)

- Jake Atlas/Ashante Adonis/Isaiah Scott vs Legado del Fantasma (NXT 10/21/20)

- Breezango vs Oney Lorcan/Danny Burch for the NXT Tag titles (NXT 10/21/20)

- Trent Seven vs Kenny Williams British Rounds match (NXT UK 10/22/20)

- Kevin Owens/Daniel Bryan/Street Profits vs Dolph Ziggler/Robert Roode/Cesaro/Shinsuke Nakamura (Smackdown 10/23/20)

- Seth Rollins vs Murphy (Smackdown 10/23/20)

I thought Kushida/Dream/Ciampa was a pretty damn good match :mark:

The 8-man tag match on Smackdown and Rollins/Murphy were very good contests 

Kofi/Sheamus, the 6-man tag match on NXT, the NXT Tag title match, and the British Rounds match with Seven/Williams were good contests too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Roman Reigns vs Jey Uso Hell in a Cell I Quit match for the Universal title (Hell in a Cell)

- Bayley vs Sasha Banks Hell in a Cell match for the Smackdown Women's title (Hell in a Cell)

- Drew McIntyre vs Randy Orton Hell in a Cell match for the WWE title (Hell in a Cell)

- Matt Riddle vs Sheamus (Raw 10/26/20)

- Damian Priest vs Johnny Gargano Devil's Playground match for the NXT North American title (NXT: Halloween Havoc)

- Rhea Ripley vs Raquel Gonzalez (NXT: Halloween Havoc)

- Io Shirai vs Candice LeRae TLS match for the NXT Women's title (NXT: Halloween Havoc)

- WALTER vs Ilja Dragunov for the NXT United Kingdom title (NXT UK 10/29/20)

I thought WALTER/Dragunov was an incredible match 👏 👏 

The Hell in a Cell match with Bayley/Sasha and the Devil's Playground match with Priest/Gargano were pretty damn good contests :mark:

The Hell in a Cell match with McIntyre/Orton was pretty good 

Rhea/Raquel was a very good match 

The Hell in a Cell I Quit match with Reigns/Jey, Riddle/Sheamus, and the TLS match with Io/Candice were good contests too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Hurt Business vs New Day (Raw 11/2/20)

- The Miz/John Morrison vs Drew McIntyre (Raw 11/2/20)

- Ember Moon vs Dakota Kai (NXT 11/4/20)

- Cameron Grimes vs Kushida (NXT 11/4/20)

- Velveteen Dream vs Tommaso Ciampa (NXT 11/4/20)

- Noam Dar vs A-Kid British Rounds match (NXT UK 11/5/20)

- Sasha Banks vs Bayley for the Smackdown Women's title (Smackdown 11/6/20)

- Ariya Daivari/Tony Nese vs August Grey/Curt Stallion (205 Live 11/6/20)

I thought Ember/Dakota, the British Rounds match with Dar/A-Kid, and Sasha/Bayley were very good contests 

Hurt Business/New Day, Miz & Morrison/McIntyre, Grimes/Kushida, Dream/Ciampa, and the tag match on 205 Live were good contests too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Mustafa Ali vs Ricochet (Raw 11/9/20)

- Randy Orton/The Miz/John Morrison vs New Day/Drew McIntyre (Raw 11/9/20)

- Santos Escobar vs Jake Atlas for the NXT Cruiserweight title (NXT 11/11/20)

- Seth Rollins vs Rey Mysterio No Holds Barred match (Smackdown 11/13/20)

- Tony Nese vs Ariya Daivari vs Ashante Adonis vs Curt Stallion vs August Grey (205 Live 11/13/20)

I thought Nese/Daivari/Adonis/Stallion/Grey was a pretty damn good match :mark:

Escobar/Atlas was also a very good match 

Ali/Ricochet, the 6-man tag match on Raw, and the No Holds Barred match with Rollins/Rey were good contests too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- New Day vs Hurt Business for the Raw Tag titles (Raw 11/16/20)

- Randy Orton vs Drew McIntyre for the WWE title (Raw 11/16/20)

- Dakota Kai/Raquel Gonzalez vs Ember Moon/Toni Storm (NXT 11/18/20)

- Io Shirai vs Rhea Ripley for the NXT Women's title (NXT 11/18/20)

- Kay Lee Ray vs Piper Niven Falls Count Anywhere match for the NXT United Kingdom Women's title (NXT UK 11/19/20)

- New Day/Street Profits vs Sami Zayn/Baron Corbin/Dolph Ziggler/Robert Roode (Smackdown 11/20/20)

- Daniel Bryan vs Jey Uso (Smackdown 11/20/20)

I thought Io/Rhea was a great match :mark: :mark:

Orton/McIntyre was a pretty damn good match :mark:

New Day/Hurt Business and Bryan/Jey were very good matches 

The women's tag match on NXT, the Falls Count Anywhere match with Kay Lee/Piper, and the 8-tag match were good contests too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- AJ Styles/Riddle/Keith Lee/Braun Strowman/Sheamus vs Jey Uso/Kevin Owens/Otis/Seth Rollins/Baron Corbin Elimination match (Survivor Series)

- New Day vs Street Profits (Survivor Series)

- Asuka vs Sasha Banks (Survivor Series)

- Nia Jax/Shayna Baszler/Lacey Evans/Peyton Royce/Lana vs Bayley/Bianca Belair/Ruby Riott/Liv Morgan/Natalya Elimination match (Survivor Series)

- Roman Reigns vs Drew McIntyre (Survivor Series)

- Riddle vs Sheamus (Raw 11/23/20)

- Randy Orton vs AJ Styles (Raw 11/23/20)

- Candice LeRae vs Ember Moon (NXT 11/25/20)

- Timothy Thatcher vs Kushida (NXT 11/25/20)

- Kyle O'Reilly vs Pete Dunne Ladder match (NXT 11/25/20)

- Trent Seven vs A-Kid British Rounds match (NXT UK 11/26/20)

I thought the Ladder match with O'Reilly/Dunne was an excellent contest 👏 

The British Rounds match with Seven/A-Kid was a great contest :mark: :mark:

Riddle/Sheamus was a pretty damn good match :mark:

The Men's Elimination Tag match, and Thatcher/Kushida were pretty good contests 

Asuka/Sasha, the Women's Elimination Tag match, and Reigns/McIntyre were very good matches 

New Day/Street Profits, Orton/Styles, and Candice/Ember were good matches too


----------



## Brad Boyd

Cameron grimes was really dope in the ring, I forgot who he fought. Riddle/Sheamus also very good.


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Keith Lee vs AJ Styles vs Riddle (Raw 11/30/20)

- Grizzled Young Veterans vs Imperium (NXT 12/2/20)

- Raquel Gonzalez vs Shotzi Blackheart Ladder match (NXT 12/2/20)

- Joe Coffey vs Alexander Wolfe (NXT UK 12/3/20)

- The Hunt vs Mark Andrews/Flash Morgan Webster (NXT UK 12/3/20)

- Daniel Bryan/Rey Mysterio/Big E vs Dolph Ziggler/Shinsuke Nakamura/Sami Zayn (Smackdown 12/4/20)

- Ariya Daivari vs Curt Stallion (205 Live 12/4/20)

I thought Keith/Styles/Riddle, the tag match on NXT UK, and the 6-tag match on Smackdown were very good matches 

Grizzled Young Veterans/Imperium, the Ladder match between Raquel/Shotzi, Coffey/Wolfe, and Daivari/Stallion were good matches too 

I hate myself for being late here.

As of this week, I’d recommend:

- Sami Zayn/Dolph Ziggler/Robert Roode/Elias/Baron Corbin vs Jeff Hardy/Rey Mysterio/Street Profits/Daniel Bryan (Tribute to the Troops)

- Toni Storm/Dakota Kai/Raquel Gonzalez/Candice LeRae vs Ember Moon/Rhea Ripley/Io Shirai/Shotzi Blackheart WarGames match (NXT TakeOver: WarGames)

- Tommaso Ciampa vs Timothy Thatcher (NXT TakeOver: WarGames)

- Dexter Lumis vs Cameron Grimes Strap match (NXT TakeOver: WarGames)

- Leon Ruff vs Damian Priest vs Johnny Gargano for the NXT North American title (NXT TakeOver: WarGames)

- Undisputed Era vs Pat McAfee/Oney Lorcan/Danny Burch/Pete Dunne WarGames match (NXT TakeOver: WarGames)

- Drew McIntyre/Sheamus vs The Miz/John Morrison/AJ Styles (Raw 12/7/20)

- Pete Dunne vs Killian Dain (NXT 12/9/20)

- Tyler Bate vs A-Kid British Rounds match (NXT UK 12/10/20)

I thought the Women’s WarGames match and the Men’s WarGames match were incredible contests 👏 👏

Ruff/Priest/Gargano was a pretty good match 

Ciampa/Thatcher was a very good match 

The 10-man tag match, the Strap match with Lumis/Grimes, the Handicap match on Raw, Dunne/Dain, and the British Rounds match with Bate/A-Kid were good contests too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- AJ Styles vs Sheamus (Raw 12/14/20)

- Jeff Hardy/New Day vs Hurt Business (Raw 12/14/20)

- Leon Ruff/Kushida vs The Way (NXT 12/16/20)

- Tyler Rust vs Tommaso Ciampa (NXT 12/16/20)

- Kyle O'Reilly vs Pete Dunne (NXT 12/16/20)

- Toni Storm vs Rhea Ripley (NXT 12/16/20)

I thought O'Reilly/Dunne was a great match :mark: :mark:

Styles/Sheamus, the 6-man tag match on Raw, the tag match on NXT, Rust/Ciampa, and Toni/Rhea were good contests too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Drew McIntyre vs AJ Styles vs The Miz TLC match for the WWE title (TLC)

- Sasha Banks vs Carmella for the Smackdown Women's title (TLC)

- Roman Reigns vs Kevin Owens TLC match for the Universal title (TLC)

- Drew McIntyre/Sheamus/Keith Lee vs The Miz/John Morrison/AJ Styles Street Fight (Raw 12/21/20)

- Oney Lorcan/Danny Burch vs Killian Dain/Drake Maverick Street Fight (NXT 12/23/20)

- Rhea Ripley vs Dakota Kai (NXT 12/23/20)

- Velveteen Dream vs Adam Cole (NXT 12/23/20)

- Roman Reigns vs Kevin Owens Steel Cage match for the Universal title (Smackdown 12/25/20)

- Asuka/Charlotte Flair vs Bayley/Carmella vs Sasha Banks/Bianca Belair Elimination match for the Women's Tag titles (Smackdown 12/25/20)

- Daniel Bryan vs Jey Uso (Smackdown 12/25/20)

- Raul Mendoza vs Mansoor (205 Live 12/25/20)

I thought the Steel Cage match with Reigns/Owens was pretty damn good :mark:

The TLC match with Reigns/Owens, and the 6-man Street Fight tag on Raw were pretty good contests 

The TLC match with McIntyre/Styles/Miz, Street Fight tag on NXT, and the Triple Threat Elimination women's tag match on Smackdown were very good contests 

Sasha/Carmella, Rhea/Dakota, Dream/Cole, Bryan/Jey, and Mendoza/Mansoor were good contests too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- New Day/Jeff Hardy/Riddle vs Hurt Business (Raw 12/28/20)

- Roderick Strong vs Pete Dunne (NXT 12/30/20)

- Johnny Gargano vs Leon Ruff for the NXT North American title (NXT 12/30/20)

I thought Gargano/Ruff was a very good match 

The 6-man tag match and Strong/Dunne were good contests too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- The Miz/John Morrison vs New Day (Raw 1/4/21)

- Drew McIntyre vs Keith Lee for the WWE title (Raw 1/4/21)

- Damian Priest vs Karrion Kross (NXT - New Year's Evil)

- Santos Escobar vs Gran Metalik for the NXT Cruiserweight title (NXT - New Year's Evil)

- Rhea Ripley vs Raquel Gonzalez Last Women's Standing match (NXT - New Year's Evil)

- Finn Balor vs Kyle O'Reilly for the NXT title (NXT - New Year's Evil)

- Jordan Devlin vs Ben Carter for the NXT Cruiserweight title (NXT UK 1/7/21)

- Street Profits vs Dolph Ziggler/Robert Roode for the Smackdown Tag titles (Smackdown 1/8/21)

I thought Balor vs O'Reilly was a pretty damn good match :mark:

The Last Women's Standing match with Rhea/Raquel was a pretty good contest 

McIntyre/Keith and Priest/Kross were very good matches 

The tag match on Raw, Escobar/Metalik, Devlin/Carter, and the tag match on Smackdown were good contests too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- WALTER vs A-Kid for the NXT United Kingdom title (NXT UK 1/14/21)

- Daniel Bryan vs Cesaro (Smackdown 1/15/21)

I thought WALTER/A-Kid was a very good match 

Bryan/Cesaro was a good match too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Kushida/Leon Ruff vs The Way (NXT 1/20/21)

- Lucha House Party vs Imperium (NXT 1/20/21)

- Timothy Thatcher vs Tommaso Ciampa Fight Pit (NXT 1/20/21)

- Kay Lee Ray vs Jinny for the NXT United Kingdom Women's title (NXT UK 1/21/21)

I thought the Fight Pit between Thatcher/Ciampa was a very good match  

The opening tag match on NXT, Lucha House Party/Imperium, and Kay Lee/Jinny were good matches too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Riddle vs Hurt Business Gauntlet match (Raw 1/25/21)

- Leon Ruff/Kushida vs Grizzled Young Veterans (NXT 1/27/21)

- Mark Andrews/Flash Morgan Webster vs Ashton Smith/Oliver Carter vs Pretty Deadly vs The Hunt Elimination match (NXT UK 1/28/21)

- Jake Atlas vs August Grey vs Ariya Daivari (205 Live 1/29/21)

I thought the Fatal 4 Way Elimination Tag match was an excellent contest 👏 

The Gauntlet match between Riddle/Hurt Business was a very good contest 

The tag match on NXT and Atlas/Grey/Daivari were good contests too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Women's Rumble match (Royal Rumble)

- Roman Reigns vs Kevin Owens Last Man Standing match for the Universal title (Royal Rumble)

- Men's Rumble match (Royal Rumble)

- Hurt Business vs Lucha House Party for the Raw Tag titles (Raw 2/1/21) 

- Dakota Kai/Raquel Gonzalez vs Kayden Carter/Kacy Catanzaro (NXT 2/3/21) 

- Santos Escobar vs Curt Stallion for the NXT Cruiserweight title (NXT 2/3/21) 

- Undisputed Era vs Timothy Thatcher/Tommaso Ciampa (NXT 2/3/21)

- Big E vs Apollo Crews vs Sami Zayn for the Intercontinental title (Smackdown 2/5/21) 

I thought the Men's Rumble match and the men's tag-main event on NXT were pretty good contests 

The Women's Rumble match and the Last Man Standing match with Reigns/Owens were very good contests 

Hurt Business/Lucha House Party, the women's opening tag match on NXT, Escobar/Stallion, and Big E/Crews/Zayn were good contests too 

As of this week, I'd recommend: 

- The Way vs Shotzi Blackheart/Ember Moon (NXT 2/10/21)

- Timothy Thatcher/Tommaso Ciampa vs Grizzled Young Veterans (NXT 2/10/21)

- Flash Morgan Webster/Mark Andrews vs Primate/Eddie Dennis Street Fight (NXT UK 2/11/21)

- Dirty Dawgs vs Cesaro/Daniel Bryan (Smackdown 2/12/21)

I thought the tag team Street Fight on NXT UK was pretty damn good :mark:

The women's tag match on NXT, the men's tag main-event on NXT, and the tag main-event on Smackdown were good matches too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Dakota Kai/Raquel Gonzalez vs Ember Moon/Shotzi Blackheart (NXT TakeOver: Vengeance Day)

- Johnny Gargano vs Kushida for the NXT North American title (NXT TakeOver: Vengeance Day)

- MSK vs Grizzled Young Veterans (NXT TakeOver: Vengeance Day)

- Io Shirai vs Mercedes Martinez vs Toni Storm for the NXT Women's title (NXT TakeOver: Vengeance Day)

- Finn Balor vs Pete Dunne for the NXT title (NXT TakeOver: Vengeance Day)

- Kofi Kingston vs The Miz (Raw 2/15/21)

- AJ Styles vs Kofi Kingston vs Drew McIntyre vs Jeff Hardy vs Randy Orton vs Sheamus Gauntlet match (Raw 2/15/21)

- The Way vs Ember Moon/Shotzi Blackheart (NXT 2/17/21)

- Pete Dunne/Oney Lorcan/Danny Burch vs Finn Balor/Undisputed Era (NXT 2/17/21)

- Sha Samuels vs A-Kid British Rounds match (NXT UK 2/18/21)

- Joe Coffey vs Rampage Brown (NXT UK 2/18/21)

- Sami Zayn/Baron Corbin/Jey Uso vs Daniel Bryan/Cesaro/Kevin Owens (Smackdown 2/19/21) 

I thought Balor/Dunne was an excellent match 👏

Gargano/Kushida and the Gauntlet match were great contests :mark: :mark:

The women's tag match on the TakeOver ppv was a pretty good match 

MSK/Grizzled Young Veterans and Kofi/Miz were very good matches 

Io/Mercedes/Toni, the women's tag match on NXT, the 6-tag main-event on NXT, the British Rounds match with Samuels/A-Kid, Coffey/Brown, and the 6-tag main-event on Smackdown were good contests too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Kevin Owens vs Sami Zayn vs Baron Corbin vs Jey Uso vs Cesaro vs Daniel Bryan Elimination Chamber match (Elimination Chamber)

- Bobby Lashley vs Riddle vs John Morrison for the United States title (Elimination Chamber)

- Drew McIntyre vs AJ Styles vs Kofi Kingston vs Sheamus vs Randy Orton vs Jeff Hardy Elimination Chamber match for the WWE title (Elimination Chamber)

- John Morrison vs Riddle (Raw 2/22/21)

- Dexter Lumis vs Johnny Gargano (NXT 2/24/21)

- Karrion Kross vs Santos Escobar No DQ match (NXT 2/24/21)

- Daniel Bryan vs Jey Uso (Smackdown 2/26/21)

I thought both Elimination Chamber matches were incredible 👏 👏 

The No DQ match with Kross/Escobar was very good 

Lashley/Riddle/Morrison, Morrison/Riddle, Lumis/Gargano, and Bryan/Jey were good matches too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Drew McIntyre vs Sheamus (Raw 3/1/21)

- Danny Burch/Oney Lorcan vs Tommaso Ciampa/Timothy Thatcher (NXT 3/3/21)

- Finn Balor vs Roderick Strong (NXT 3/3/21)

- Kay Lee Ray vs Meiko Satomura for the NXT United Kingdom Women's title (NXT UK 3/4/21)

- Daniel Bryan vs Jey Uso Steel Cage match (Smackdown 3/5/21)

I thought McIntyre/Sheamus was a pretty damn good match :mark:

The tag match on NXT and Kay Lee/Meiko were very good contests 

Balor/Strong and the Steel Cage match with Bryan/Jey were good contests too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Sheamus vs Drew McIntyre No DQ match (Raw 3/8/21)

- Io Shirai vs Toni Storm for the NXT Women's title (NXT 3/10/21)

- Dakota Kai/Raquel Gonzalaz vs Ember Moon/Shotzi Blackheart for the NXT Women's Tag titles (NXT 3/10/21)

- Finn Balor vs Adam Cole for the NXT title (NXT 3/10/21)

- Street Profits/Dominik Mysterio/Rey Mysterio vs Chad Gable/Otis/Robert Roode/Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown 3/12/21)

- Ariya Daivari vs August Grey (205 Live 3/12/21)

I thought Balor/Cole was a pretty good match 

The No DQ match with Sheamus/McIntyre was very good 

Io/Toni, the women's tag match, the 8-man tag match, and Daivari/Grey were good contests too 

Yea, I'm sorry for the delay 

As of this (past) week, I'd recommend:

- Jordan Devlin vs Trent Seven for the NXT Cruiserweight title (NXT UK 3/18/21).

I thought Devlin/Seven was a pretty good match 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Drew McIntyre vs Sheamus No Holds Barred match (Fast Lane)

- Roman Reigns vs Daniel Bryan for the Universal title (Fast Lane)

- Sam Gradwell vs Ilja Dragunov No DQ match (NXT UK 3/25/21)

I thought Reigns/Bryan was an excellent match 👏 

The No Holds Barred match with McIntyre/Sheamus was pretty good 

The No DQ match with Gradwell/Dragunov was very good too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Santos Escobar vs Tyler Breeze (NXT 3/31/21)

- Pretty Deadly vs Kenny Williams/Amir Jordan for the NXT United Kingdom Tag titles (NXT UK 4/1/21)

- Jey Uso vs Daniel Bryan Street Fight (Smackdown 4/2/21)

I thought all of these matches were good contests 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Drew McIntyre vs Baron Corbin (Raw 4/5/21)

- Pete Dunne vs Kushida (NXT TakeOver: Stand & Deliver - Night 1)

- Leon Ruff vs Isaiah Scott vs Bronson Reed vs Cameron Grimes vs Dexter Lumis vs LA Knight Gauntlet Eliminator match (NXT TakeOver: Stand & Deliver - Night 1)

- WALTER vs Tommaso Ciampa for the NXT United Kingdom title (NXT TakeOver: Stand & Deliver - Night 1)

- MSK vs Legado del Fantasma vs Grizzled Young Veterans for the NXT Tag titles (NXT TakeOver: Stand & Deliver - Night 1)

- Io Shirai vs Raquel Gonzalez for the NXT Women's title (NXT TakeOver: Stand & Deliver - Night 1)

- Tyler Bate vs Noam Dar British Rounds match (NXT UK - Prelude)

- WALTER vs Rampage Brown for the NXT United Kingdom title (NXT UK - Prelude)

- Santos Escobar vs Jordan Devlin Ladder match for the NXT Cruiserweight title (NXT TakeOver: Stand & Deliver Night 2)

- Johnny Gargano vs Bronson Reed for the NXT North American title (NXT TakeOver: Stand & Deliver Night 2)

- Finn Balor vs Karrion Kross for the NXT title (NXT TakeOver: Stand & Deliver Night 2)

- Kyle O'Reilly vs Adam Cole Unsanctioned match (NXT TakeOver: Stand & Deliver Night 2)

- Dirty Dawgs vs Street Profits vs Alpha Academy vs Rey Mysterio/Dominik Mysterio for the Smackdown Tag titles (Smackdown 4/9/21)

I thought the Gauntlet Eliminator match and WALTER/Ciampa were great contests :mark: :mark:

The Unsanctioned match with O'Reilly/Cole was pretty damn good :mark:

MSK/Legado del Phantasma/Grizzled Young Veterans, Gargano/Reed, and Balor/Kross were pretty good 

McIntyre/Corbin, Dunne/Kushida, and WALTER/Brown were very good 

Io/Raquel, the British Rounds match with Bate/Dar, the Ladder match with Escobar/Devlin, and the Fatal 4-Way tag match on Smackdown were good contests too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Bobby Lashley vs Drew McIntyre for the WWE title (Wrestlemania 37 - Night 1)

- Seth Rollins vs Cesaro (Wrestlemania 37 - Night 1) 7/10

- The Miz/John Morrison vs Damian Priest/Bad Bunny (Wrestlemania 37 - Night 1)

- Sasha Banks vs Bianca Belair for the Smackdown Women's title (Wrestlemania 37 - Night 1)

- Riddle vs Sheamus for the United States title (Wrestlemania 37 - Night 2)

- Asuka vs Rhea Ripley for the Raw Women's title (Wrestlemania 37 - Night 2)

- Roman Reigns vs Daniel Bryan vs Edge for the Universal title (Wrestlemania 37 - Night 2)

- Rhea Ripley vs Asuka for the Raw Women's title (Raw 4/12/21)

- MSK vs Killian Dain/Drake Maverick for the NXT Tag titles (NXT 4/13/21)

- Santos Escobar vs Kushida for the NXT Cruiserweight title (NXT 4/13/21)

- Leon Ruff vs Isaiah Scott (NXT 4/13/21)

- Kenny Williams vs Amir Jordan (NXT UK 4/15/21)

I thought Reigns/Bryan/Edge was a great match :mark: :mark:

Lashley/McIntyre was a pretty good match 

Sasha/Bianca and Riddle/Sheamus were really good matches 

Rollins/Cesaro, the tag match at Wrestlemania 37, the Asuka/Rhea match at Wrestlemania 37, the Rhea/Asuka match on Raw, the opening tag match on NXT, Escobar/Kushida, Ruff/Scott, and Williams/Jordan were good contests too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Riddle vs Randy Orton (Raw 4/19/21)

- Kyle O'Reilly vs Cameron Grimes (NXT 4/20/21)

- Sha Samuels/Noam Dar vs Moustache Mountain (NXT UK 4/22/21)

- Cesaro/Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins/Jey Uso (Smackdown 4/23/21)

I thought the tag match on Smackdown was a pretty good contest 

Riddle/Orton, O'Reilly/Grimes, and the tag match on NXT UK were good contests too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- The Miz/Elias/Jaxson Ryker vs Damian Priest/New Day (Raw 4/26/21)

- Legado del Fantasma vs MSK/Kushida (NXT 4/27/21)

- Aoife Valkyrie vs Meiko Satomura (NXT UK 4/29/21)

- Roman Reigns vs Daniel Bryan for the Universal title (Smackdown 4/30/21)

I thought Reigns/Bryan was an excellent match 👏 

The 6-tag match on Raw, the tag match on NXT, and Aoife/Meiko were good contests too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Leon Ruff vs Isaiah Scott Falls Count Anywhere match (NXT 5/4/21)

- Grizzled Young Veterans vs Tommaso Ciampa/Timothy Thatcher (NXT 5/4/21)

- Shotzi Blackheart/Ember Moon vs The Way Street Fight for the NXT Women's Tag titles (NXT 5/4/21)

- Cesaro vs Seth Rollins (Smackdown 5/7/21)

I thought the men's tag match on NXT was a very good match 

The Falls Count Anywhere match with Ruff/Scott, the women's tag Street Fight on NXT, and Cesaro/Rollins were good contests too 

As of this week (not counting tonight), I'd recommend:

- Kushida vs Santos Escobar 2 out of 3 Falls match for the NXT Cruiserweight title (NXT 5/11/21)

- Isla Dawn vs Emilia McKenzie vs Dani Luna vs Meiko Satomura vs Jinny Gauntlet match (NXT UK 5/13/21)

I thought the 2 out of 3 Falls match with Kushida/Escobar was a pretty good match 

The women's Gauntlet match was really good too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Rhea Ripley vs Charlotte Flair vs Asuka for the Raw Women's title (Wrestlemania Backlash)

- Dirty Dawgs vs Rey Mysterio/Dominik Mysterio for the Smackdown Tag titles (Wrestlemania Backlash)

- Bobby Lashley vs Drew McIntyre vs Braun Strowman for the WWE title (Wrestlemania Backlash)

- Roman Reigns vs Cesaro for the Universal title (Wrestlemania Backlash)

- Sheamus vs Ricochet (Raw 5/17/21)

- Asuka vs Charlotte Flair (Raw 5/17/21)

- Legado del Fantasma vs Tommaso Ciampa/Timothy Thatcher (NXT 5/18/21)

- Johnny Gargano vs Bronson Reed Steel Cage match for the NXT North American title (NXT 5/18/21) 

- Tyler Bate vs A-Kid British Rounds match (NXT UK 5/20/21)

- Apollo Crews vs Sami Zayn vs Kevin Owens vs Big E for the United States title (Smackdown 5/21/21)

I thought Crews/Zayn/Owens/Big E was a great match :mark: :mark:

Reigns/Cesaro was a pretty damn good match :mark:

Asuka/Charlotte and the British Rounds match with Bate/A-Kid were pretty good contests 

Rhea/Charlotte/Asuka and the tag match on NXT were really good contests 

The tag match on Wrestlemania Backlash, Lashley/McIntyre/Strowman, Sheamus/Ricochet, and the Steel Cage match with Gargano/Reed were good contests too 

I didn't forget to do this. I just watched 205 Live on delay since I watched Dynamite over it last night 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Drew McIntyre vs Kofi Kingston (Raw 5/24/21) 

- Charlotte Flair vs Asuka (Raw 5/24/21) 

- Riddle vs Xavier Woods (Raw 5/24/21) 

- Ember Moon/Shotzi Blackheart vs Dakota Kai/Raquel Gonzalez (NXT 5/25/21) 

- Pete Dunne vs Bobby Fish (NXT 5/25/21) 

- Karrion Kross vs Finn Balor for the NXT title (NXT 5/25/21) 

- Trent Seven vs Sam Gradwell (NXT UK 5/27/21) 

- Street Profits vs Usos (Smackdown 5/28/21) 

I thought Kross/Balor was a great match :mark: :mark:

Charlotte/Asuka and Profits/Usos were pretty good matches 

McIntyre/Kofi and Seven/Gradwell were really good matches 

Riddle/Xavier, the women's opening tag match on NXT, and Dunne/Fish were good contests too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Kofi Kingston vs Drew McIntyre (Raw 5/31/21)

- Pete Dunne vs Johnny Gargano vs Kyle O'Reilly (NXT 6/1/21)

- MSK vs Legado del Fantasma for the NXT Tag titles (NXT 6/1/21)

- Ilja Dragunov vs Noam Dar (NXT UK 6/3/21) 

- Ariya Daivari vs August Grey (205 Live 6/4/21)

I thought Dunne/Gargano/O'Reilly was an excellent match 👏

Kofi/McIntyre was a pretty good match 

MSK/Legado del Phantasma and Daivari/Grey were really good matches 

Dragunov/Dar was a good match too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Kay Lee Ray vs Meiko Satomura for the NXT United Kingdom Women's title (NXT UK 6/10/21) 

- Kevin Owens/Big E vs Sami Zayn/Apollo Crews (Smackdown 6/11/21) 

- Asher Hale/Ari Sterling vs Ariya Daivari/Tony Nese (205 Live 6/11/21)

I thought Kay Lee/Meiko was a pretty good match 

The tag match on Smackdown, and the tag match on 205 Live were good contests 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- MSK/Bronson Reed vs Legado del Fantasma for the NXT Tag titles and for the NXT North American title (NXT TakeOver: In Your House) 

- LA Knight vs Cameron Grimes Ladder match for the Million Dollar title (NXT TakeOver: In Your House) 

- Raquel Gonzalez vs Ember Moon for the NXT Women's title (NXT TakeOver: In Your House) 

- Karrion Kross vs Johnny Gargano vs Kyle O'Reilly vs Pete Dunne vs Adam Cole for the NXT title (NXT TakeOver: In Your House) 

- New Day vs RKBro (Raw 6/14/21) 

- Drew McIntyre/Viking Raiders vs Bobby Lashley/AJ Styles/Omos (Raw 6/14/21) 

- Dakota Kai/Raquel Gonzalez vs Kacy Catanzaro/Kayden Carter (NXT 6/15/21) 

- Tommaso Ciampa/Timothy Thatcher vs Grizzled Young Veterans Tornado Tag match (NXT 6/15/21) 

- Roman Reigns vs Rey Mysterio Hell in a Cell match for the Universal title (Smackdown 6/18/21) 

I thought Kross/Gargano/O'Reilly/Dunne/Cole was an incredible match 👏 👏 

The Tornado Tag match with Ciampa & Thatcher/Grizzled Young Veterans was a great contest :mark: :mark:

New Day/RKBro was a pretty good match 

The Hell in a Cell match with Reigns/Rey was a really good contest 

The 6-tag match at NXT TakeOver: In Your House, the Ladder match with Knight/Grimes, Raquel/Ember, the 6-tag main-event on Raw, and the women's tag match on NXT were good contests too


----------



## NatePaul101

Shout out to Ricochet vs Gulak on Main Event which was a good ol' wrestling match. 

Perhaps the least amount of high flying I've seen Ricochet do in a match and he possibly has a new finisher as well.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

I'd like to recommend Asher Hale vs. Grayson Waller from 205 Live. Only Waller's second match, and while he hasn't been given any kind of video packages or promo time, he's maximising his minutes and is oozing with character and charisma, really verbal during his matches. Nigel McGuinness seems to be a big fan, putting him over strongly on commentary. Waller got a chance to display a larger part of his moveset in this match too.


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Bianca Belair vs Bayley Hell in a Cell match for the Smackdown Women's title (Hell in a Cell) 

- Cesaro vs Seth Rollins (Hell in a Cell) 

- Sami Zayn vs Kevin Owens (Hell in a Cell) 

- Rhea Ripley vs Charlotte Flair for the Raw Women's title (Hell in a Cell) 

- Bobby Lashley vs Drew McIntyre Hell in a Cell match for the WWE title (Hell in a Cell)

- Riddle vs Drew McIntyre (Raw 6/21/21) 

- Xavier Woods vs Bobby Lashley Hell in a Cell match (Raw 6/21/21) 

- Adam Cole vs Carmelo Hayes (NXT 6/22/21)

- The Way vs Pete Dunne/Oney Lorcan (NXT 6/22/21)

- Kushida vs Kyle O'Reilly (NXT 6/22/21) 

- Ilja Dragunov vs Joe Coffey vs Rampage Brown (NXT UK 6/24/21)

- Bianca Belair/Cesaro vs Seth Rollins/Bayley (Smackdown 6/25/21) 

I thought Dragunov/Coffey/Brown was a pretty damn good match :mark:

The Hell in a Cell match with Lashley/McIntyre, Riddle/McIntyre, and the tag match on NXT were pretty good contests too 

Cesaro/Rollins and Kushida/O'Reilly were really good matches 

The Hell in a Cell match with Bianca/Bayley, Zayn/Owens, Rhea/Charlotte, the Hell in a Cell match on Raw with Xavier/Lashley, Cole/Hayes, and the mixed tag match on Smackdown were good contests too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Battle Royal (Raw 6/28/21) 

- Drew McIntyre vs AJ Styles vs Riddle (Raw 6/28/21) 

- Ember Moon/Shotzi Blackheart vs Zoey Stark/Io Shirai vs Dakota Kai/Raquel Gonzalez (NXT 6/29/21) 

- Bronson Reed vs Isaiah Scott for the NXT North American title (NXT 6/29/21) 

- Jordan Devlin vs A-Kid (NXT UK 7/1/21)

- Kevin Owens vs Sami Zayn Last Man Standing match (Smackdown 7/2/21) 

I thought McIntyre/Styles/Riddle was an excellent match 👏 

The Last Man Standing match with Owens/Zayn was pretty damn good :mark:

The women's Triple Threat tag opener and Devlin/A-Kid were pretty good matches 

The Battle Royal on Raw, and Reed/Scott were good matches too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- AJ Styles vs Riddle (Raw 7/5/21) 

- MSK vs Tommaso Ciampa/Timothy Thatcher for the NXT Tag titles (NXT - The Great American Bash) 

- LA Knight vs Cameron Grimes for the Million Dollar title (NXT - The Great American Bash) 

- The Way vs Zoey Stark/Io Shirai for the NXT Women's Tag titles (NXT - The Great American Bash) 

- Kyle O'Reilly vs Adam Cole (NXT - The Great American Bash) 

- Trent Seven vs Eddie Dennis (NXT UK 7/8/21) 

- Baron Corbin vs Shinsuke Nakamura (Smackdown 7/9/21)

- Seth Rollins vs Cesaro (Smackdown 7/9/21) 

I thought O'Reilly/Cole was an incredible match 👏 👏 

MSK/Ciampa & Thatcher was a pretty damn good match :mark:

Rollins/Cesaro was a pretty good match 

Styles/Riddle, Knight/Grimes, the women's tag match on the NXT special event, Seven/Dennis, and Corbin/Nakamura were good contests too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Nikki Cross vs Asuka vs Naomi vs Alexa Bliss (Raw 7/12/21) 

- John Morrison vs Ricochet Falls Count Anywhere match (Raw 7/12/21)

- Rhea Ripley vs Natalya (Raw 7/12/21) 

- Karrion Kross vs Johnny Gargano for the NXT title (NXT 7/13/21) 

- Ashton Smith/Oliver Carter vs Teoman/Rohan Raja (NXT UK 7/15/21) 

- Grayson Waller vs Ari Sterling (205 Live 7/16/21) 

I thought Kross/Gargano was a pretty good match 

The Falls Count Anywhere match with Morrison/Ricochet and Waller/Sterling were really good matches 

Cross/Asuka/Naomi/Alexa, Rhea/Natalya, and the tag match on NXT UK were good contests too 

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Dominik Mysterio/Rey Mysterio vs Usos for the Smackdown Tag titles (Money in the Bank) 

- AJ Styles/Omos vs Viking Raiders for the Raw Tag titles (Money in the Bank) 

- Rhea Ripley vs Charlotte Flair for the Raw Women's title (Money in the Bank)

- Kevin Owens vs Riddle vs Shinsuke Nakamura vs Ricochet vs John Morrison vs Big E vs Seth Rollins vs Drew McIntyre Money in the Bank Ladder match (Money in the Bank) 

- Roman Reigns vs Edge for the Universal title (Money in the Bank) 

- Riddle/Viking Raiders vs AJ Styles/Omos/John Morrison (Raw 7/19/21) 

- Elias vs Jaxson Ryker Symphony of Destruction match (Raw 7/19/21) 

- Diamond Mine vs Bobby Fish/Kushida (NXT 7/20/21) 

- Kyle O'Reilly vs Austin Theory (NXT 7/20/21) 

- Pretty Deadly vs Subculture for the NXT United Kingdom Tag titles (NXT UK 7/22/21) 

- Jake Atlas vs Ari Sterling (205 Live 7/23/21) 

I thought the Men's MITB Ladder match was incredible 👏 👏 

Reigns/Edge was an excellent match 👏 

Rhea/Charlotte, the tag match opener on NXT, and Pretty Deadly/Subculture were pretty good contests 

O'Reilly/Theory was a really good match 

The tag match on the pre-show on Money in the Bank for the Smackdown Tag titles, the tag match on Money in the Bank for the Raw Tag titles, the 6-tag match on Raw, the Symphony of Destruction match with Elias/Ryker, and Atlas/Sterling were good contests too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Tommaso Ciampa/Timothy Thatcher vs Pete Dunne/Oney Lorcan (NXT 7/27/21) 

- Imperium vs Hit Row (NXT 7/27/21) 

- Bronson Reed vs Adam Cole (NXT 7/27/21) 

- Symbiosis vs Moustache Mountain (NXT UK 7/29/21) 

I thought the tag opener on NXT was a really good match 

Imperium/Hit Row, Reed/Cole, and Symbiosis/Moustache Mountain were good matches too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Bobby Fish vs Roderick Strong (NXT 8/3/21) 

- Johnny Gargano vs Dexter Lumis (NXT 8/3/21) 

- A-Kid vs Jordan Devlin 30-Minute Iron Man match (NXT UK 8/5/21) 

I thought the 30-Minute Iron Man match with A-Kid/Devlin was an incredible contest 👏 👏 

Fish/Strong and Gargano/Lumis were good matches too


----------



## mattywwe90

Some of cruiserweight classic were fantastic


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Dakota Kai vs Sarray (NXT 8/10/21)

- Pete Dunne vs Ilja Dragunov (NXT 8/10/21) 

- Mark Andrews vs Noam Dar British Rounds match (NXT UK 8/12/21) 

I thought Dunne/Dragunov was a pretty good match 

Dakota/Sarray was a really good match 

The British Rounds match with Andrews/Dar was a good contest too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Riddle vs AJ Styles (Raw 8/16/21) 

- Roderick Strong vs Ilja Dragunov (NXT 8/17/21) 

- MSK vs Imperium for the NXT Tag titles (NXT 8/17/21)

- Pretty Deadly vs Moustache Mountain for the NXT United Kingdom Tag titles (NXT UK 8/19/21) 

- Andre Chase vs Ikemen Jiro (205 Live 8/20/21) 7/10

I thought Pretty Deadly/Moustache Mountain was a really good match 

Riddle/Styles, Strong/Dragunov, MSK/Imperium, and Chase/Jiro were good matches too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Sheamus vs Damian Priest for the United States title (Summerslam) 

- Nikki Cross vs Rhea Ripley vs Charlotte Flair for the Smackdown Women's title (Summerslam) 

- Seth Rollins vs Edge (Summerslam) 

- Roman Reigns vs John Cena for the Universal title (Summerslam) 

- LA Knight vs Cameron Grimes for the Million Dollar title (NXT TakeOver: 36) 

- Raquel Gonzalez vs Dakota Kai for the NXT Women's title (NXT TakeOver: 36) 

- WALTER vs Ilja Dragunov for the NXT United Kingdom title (NXT TakeOver: 36) 

- Kyle O'Reilly vs Adam Cole 2 out of 3 Falls match (NXT TakeOver: 36) 

- Karrion Kross vs Samoa Joe for the NXT title (NXT TakeOver: 36)

- Bobby Lashley/Sheamus vs Damian Priest/Drew McIntyre (Raw 8/23/21)

- Riddle vs AJ Styles (Raw 8/23/21) 

- Hit Row vs Legado del Phantasma (NXT 8/24/21) 

- Aoife Valkyrie vs Jinny No DQ match (NXT UK 8/26/21) 

- Joe Coffey vs Rampage Brown Knockout or Submission Only match (NXT UK 8/26/21) 

I thought WALTER/Dragunov was an incredible match 👏 👏 

The 2/3 Falls match with O'Reilly/Cole and the Knockout or Submission Only match with Coffey/Brown were great contests :mark: :mark:

Rollins/Edge was a pretty damn good match :mark:

Cross/Rhea/Charlotte, Kross/Joe, Riddle/Styles, and Hit Row/Legado del Phantasma were pretty good matches 

Sheamus/Priest, Reigns/Cena, and Knight/Grimes were really good matches 

Raquel/Dakota, that opening tag match on Raw, and that No DQ match with Valkyrie/Jinny were good contests too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Damian Priest vs Sheamus vs Drew McIntyre for the United States title (Raw 8/30/21) 

- RKBro vs Bobby Lashley/MVP for the Raw Tag titles (Raw 8/30/21) 

- Duke Hudson vs Kyle O'Reilly (NXT 8/31/21) 

- Johnny Gargano vs LA Knight (NXT 8/31/21) 

- Tommaso Ciampa vs Ridge Holland (NXT 8/31/21) 

- Nathan Frazier vs Teoman British Rounds match (NXT UK 9/2/21) 

- Cesaro vs Seth Rollins (Smackdown 9/3/21) 

- Roman Reigns vs Finn Balor for the Universal title (Smackdown 9/3/21) 

I thought Priest/Sheamus/McIntyre was a great match :mark: :mark:

The tag match on Raw, Hudson/O'Reilly, Gargano/Knight, Ciampa/Holland, the British Rounds match with Frazierg/Teoman, Cesaro/Rollins, and Reigns/Balor were good contests too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- New Day vs Viking Raiders vs Jinder Mahal/Veer vs Lucha House Party vs Mace/T-Bar vs Mansoor/Mustafa Ali Gauntlet match (Raw 9/6/21) 

- Drew McIntyre vs Sheamus (Raw 9/6/21)

- New Day vs Mansoor/Mustafa Ali vs AJ Styles/Omos vs Bobby Lashley/MVP Gauntlet match (Raw 9/6/21)

- Ember Moon vs Kay Lee Ray (NXT 9/7/21)

- Carmelo Hayes vs Santos Escobar (NXT 9/7/21)

- MSK vs Oney Lorcan/Danny Burch for the NXT Tag titles (NXT 9/7/21)

- Edge vs Seth Rollins (Smackdown 9/10/21)

- Usos vs Street Profits for the Smackdown Tag titles (Smackdown 9/10/21)

I thought Edge/Rollins was a great match :mark: :mark:

The 2nd half of the Gauntlet tag match on Raw was a pretty damn good contest :mark:

McIntyre/Sheamus was a pretty good match 

Ember/Kay Lee and Usos/Street Profits were really good matches 

The 1st half of the Gauntlet tag match on Raw, Hayes/Escobar, and the tag main-event on NXT were good contests too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Charlotte Flair vs Shayna Bazler (Raw 9/13/21) 

- Damian Priest vs Jeff Hardy (Raw 9/13/21) 

- Rhea Ripley vs Natalya (Raw 9/13/21) 

- Mansoor/Mustafa Ali/New Day vs T-Bar/Mace/AJ Styles/Omos (Raw 9/13/21) 

- Pete Dunne vs LA Knight vs Von Wagner vs Tommaso Ciampa for the NXT title (NXT 2.0 9/14/21) 

- Noam Dar vs Kenny Williams British Rounds match (NXT UK 9/16/21) 

- Pretty Deadly vs Gallus for the NXT United Kingdom Tag titles (NXT UK 9/16/21) 

I thought Dunne/Knight/Wagner/Ciampa and Pretty Deadly/Gallus were really good matches 

Charlotte/Shayna, Priest/Jeff, Rhea/Natalya, the 8-tag match on Raw, and the British Rounds match with Dar/Williams were good contests too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- New Day vs Bloodline (Raw 9/20/21) 

- Randy Orton vs AJ Styles (Raw 9/20/21) 

- Roman Reigns vs Bobby Lashley vs Big E (Raw 9/20/21) 

- Pete Dunne/Ridge Holland vs Bron Breakker/Tommaso Ciampa (NXT 2.0 9/21/21) 

- Rampage Brown vs Nathan Frazer vs A-Kid (NXT UK 9/23/21) 

- Montez Ford vs Roman Reigns (Smackdown 9/24/21) 

I thought Brown/Frazer/A-Kid was a pretty damn good match :mark:

Reigns/Lashley/Big E was a pretty good match 

The tag-main event on NXT 2.0, and Montez/Reigns were really good matches 

New Day/Bloodline and Orton/Styles were good matches too


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Styles and Orton will always interest my eyes


----------



## DammitChrist

I'm sorry for the delay, but as of this week, I'd recommend:

- New Day vs AJ Styles/Omos/Bobby Lashley (Extreme Rules) 

- Usos vs Street Profits for the Smackdown Tag titles (Extreme Rules) 

- Charlotte Flair vs Alexa Bliss for the Raw Women's title (Extreme Rules) 

- Damian Priest vs Jeff Hardy vs Sheamus for the United States title (Extreme Rules)

- Becky Lynch vs Bianca Belair for the Smackdown Women's title (Extreme Rules) 

- Roman Reigns vs Finn Balor Extreme Rules match (Extreme Rules) 

- Damian Priest vs Sheamus No DQ match for the United States title (Raw 9/27/21) 

- Riddle vs AJ Styles (Raw 9/27/21) 

- Big E vs Bobby Lashley Steel Cage match for the WWE title (Raw 9/27/21) 

- Io Shirai/Zoey Stark vs Toxic Attraction for the NXT Women's Tag titles (NXT 2.0 9/28/21) 

- Moustache Mountain vs Oliver Carter/Ashton Smith (NXT UK 9/30/21) 

- Josh Morrell vs Charlie Dempsey (NXT UK 9/30/21) 

- Joe Coffey vs Jordan Devlin (NXT UK 9/30/21) 

- Bianca Belair vs Sasha Banks (Smackdown 10/1/21) 

- Imperium vs Trey Baxter/Ikemen Jiro (205 Live 10/1/21) 

I thought Priest/Jeff/Sheamus was a great match :mark: :mark:

The 6-tag opening match on Extreme Rules was a pretty damn good match :mark:

Becky/Bianca and the No DQ match with Priest/Sheamus were pretty good contests 

Usos/Street Profits, Riddle/Styles, the Steel Cage main-event with Big E/Lashley, and the opening tag match on NXT UK were really good contests 

Charlotte/Alexa, the Extreme Rules match with Reigns/Balor, the women's tag match on NXT 2.0, Morrell/Dempsey, Coffey/Devlin, Bianca/Sasha, and the tag main-event on 205 Live were good contests too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- MSK vs Josh Briggs/Brooks Jensen vs Carmelo Hayes/Trick Williams vs Grizzled Young Veterans Elimination match (NXT 2.0 10/5/21)

- Noam Dar vs Wolfgang British Rounds match (NXT UK 10/7/21) 

- Finn Balor vs Cesaro (Smackdown 10/8/21)

I thought the British Rounds match with Dar/Wolfgang was a really good contest 

The Fatal 4-Way Elimination tag main-event on NXT 2.0 and Balor/Cesaro were good matches too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Drew McIntyre/Big E vs Usos (Raw 10/11/21) 

- Kyle O'Reilly/Von Wagner vs Pete Dunne/Ridge Holland (NXT 2.0 10/12/21) 

- Isaiah Scott vs Santos Escobar for the NXT North American title (NXT 2.0 10/12/21) 

- Ilja Dragunov vs A-Kid for the NXT United Kingdom title (NXT UK 10/14/21)

- Finn Balor vs Sami Zayn (Smackdown 10/15/21)

- Usos vs Street Profits Street Fight for the Smackdown Tag titles (Smackdown 10/15/21) 

- Becky Lynch vs Sasha Banks (Smackdown 10/15/21) 

I thought Dragunov/A-Kid was an incredible match 👏 👏 

Becky/Sasha was a pretty damn good match :mark:

The tag match on NXT 2.0 and the Street Fight with Usos/Street Profits were really good contests 

The tag main-event on Raw, Scott/Escobar, and Balor/Zayn were good matches too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Charlotte Flair vs Bianca Belair for the Raw Women's title (Raw 10/18/21) 

- Seth Rollins vs Edge Hell in a Cell match (Crown Jewel) 

- Drew McIntyre vs Big E for the WWE title (Crown Jewel) 

- Becky Lynch vs Sasha Banks vs Bianca Belair for the Smackdown Women's title (Crown Jewel) 

- Joe Coffey vs Jordan Devlin (NXT UK 10/21/21) 

I thought Becky/Sasha/Bianca was a great match :mark: :mark:

The Hell in a Cell match with Rollins/Edge and Coffey/Devlin were pretty damn good contests :mark:

Charlotte/Bianca and McIntyre/Big E were really good matches too


----------



## rollinsnation91

Thankful to the OP creating this thread. This should continue. I wouldn't have to waste 2-3hrs 2x a week just to see if any of the matches are good except for PPVs. Please continue to post your favorite weekly matches.

Seth Rollins vs Edge - WWE Crown Jewel
Drew McIntyre vs Big E - WWE Crown Jewel
Charlotte vs Bianca - RAW Women's Title Championship Main Event


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- RKBro vs Dirty Dawgs for the Raw Tag titles (Raw 10/25/21)

- Rey Mysterio vs Kevin Owens vs Finn Balor vs Seth Rollins Ladder match (Raw 10/25/21)

- Raquel Gonzalez vs Mandy Rose Trick or Street Fight for the NXT Women's title (NXT 2.0 10/26/21) 

- MSK vs Imperium Lumberjack O'Lantern match for the NXT Tag titles (NXT 2.0 10/26/21) 

- Tommaso Ciampa vs Bron Breakker for the NXT title (NXT 2.0 10/26/21) 

- Noam Dar vs Tyler Bate British Rounds match (NXT UK 10/28/21) 

- New Day vs Usos (Smackdown 10/29/21) 

I thought the Ladder match with Rey/Owens/Balor/Rollins was a great contest :mark: :mark:

The British Rounds match with Dar/Bate was a pretty good contest 

The Lumberjack O'Lantern match with MSK/Imperium was a really good contest 

RKBro/Dirty Dawgs, the Trick or Street Fight with Raquel/Mandy, Ciampa/Breakker, and New Day/Usos were good matches too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Becky Lynch vs Bianca Belair for the Raw Women's title (Raw 11/1/21)

- Street Profits vs Dirty Dawgs (Raw 11/1/21)

- Damian Priest vs Dominik Dijakovic No DQ match (Raw 11/1/21) 

- Big E vs Kevin Owens (Raw 11/1/21) 

- Trick WIlliams/Carmelo Hayes vs Johnny Gargano/Dexter Lumis (NXT 2.0 11/2/21) 

- Meiko Satomura vs Jinny for the NXT United Kingdom Women's title (NXT UK 11/4/21) 

I thought Becky/Bianca was a pretty damn good match :mark:

Meiko/Jinny was a pretty good match 

The tag main-event on NXT 2.0 was a very good match 

Street Profits/Dirty Dawgs, the No DQ match with Priest/Dijakovic, and Big E/Owens were good contests too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I’d recommend:

- RKBro/Street Profits vs Dirty Dawgs/AJ Styles/Omos (Raw 11/8/21)

- Bianca Belair vs Carmella vs Liv Morgan vs Zelina Vega vs Rhea Ripley (Raw 11/8/21)

- Seth Rollins vs Kevin Owens (Raw 11/8/21)

- Toxic Attraction vs Io Shirai/Kayden Carter/Kacy Catanzaro (NXT 2.0 11/9/21)

- Pete Dunne vs Carmelo Hayes (NXT 2.0 11/9/21)

- Nathan Frazer vs Mark Andrews (NXT UK 11/11/21)

- Oliver Carter/Ashton Smith vs Jack Starz/Dave Mastiff vs Symbiosis vs Moustache Mountain (NXT UK 11/11/21)

- Aliyah/Sasha Banks/Naomi vs Natalya/Shotzi Blackheart/Shayna Baszler (Smackdown 11/12/21)

I thought the 6-man tag match on Raw was a pretty damn good contest :mark:

Bianca/Carmella/Liv/Zelina/Rhea, Rollins/Owens, and the Fatal 4 Way tag match on NXT UK were pretty good contests too 

Dunne/Hayes was a really good match 

The 6-tag women’s opening match on NXT 2.0, Frazer/Andrews, and the 6-tag women’s opening match on Smackdown were good contests too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Big E/RKBro vs Usos/Seth Rollins (Raw 11/15/21) 

- Street Profits vs Alpha Academy (Raw 11/15/21) 

- Finn Balor vs Kevin Owens (Raw 11/15/21) 

- Rey Mysterio vs Bobby Lashley (Raw 11/15/21)

- A-Kid vs Sam Gradwell (NXT UK 11/18/21) 

- Sheamus vs Jinder Mahal vs Cesaro vs Ricochet (Smackdown 11/19/21) 

I thought Street Profits/Alpha Academy, A-Kid/Gradwell, and Sheamus/Jinder/Cesaro/Ricochet were really good matches 

The 6-tag match on Raw, Balor/Owens, and Rey/Lashley were good contests too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Charlotte Flair vs Becky Lynch (Survivor Series) 

- Bobby Lashley/Austin Theory/Finn Balor/Kevin Owens/Seth Rollins vs Xavier Woods/Jeff Hardy/Sheamus/Baron Corbin/Drew McIntyre Elimination match (Survivor Series) 

- Usos vs RKBro (Survivor Series) 

- Big E vs Roman Reigns (Survivor Series)

- Bobby Lashley vs Rey Mysterio/Dominik Mysterio (Raw 11/22/21) 

- Grayson Waller vs Tommaso Ciampa (NXT 2.0 11/23/21) 

- Carmelo Hayes vs Johnny Gargano vs Pete Dunne for the NXT North American title (NXT 2.0 11/23/21) 

- Jordan Devlin vs Mark Andrews (NXT UK 11/25/21)

- Sam Gradwell vs Noam Dar British Rounds match (NXT UK 11/25/21) 

I thought the Men's Elimination tag match at Survivor Series was an incredible contest 👏 👏 

Charlotte/Becky was an excellent match 👏 

Usos/RKBro, Big E/Reigns, and Hayes/Gargano/Dunne were pretty good matches 

Waller/Ciampa was a really good match 

The Handicap match on Raw, Devlin/Andrews, and the British Rounds match with Gradwell/Dar were good contests too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Seth Rollins vs Finn Balor (Raw 11/29/21)

- Kevin Owens vs Big E (Raw 11/29/21)

- Kyle O'Reilly/Von Wagner vs Legado del Fantasma (NXT 2.0 11/30/21)

- Johnny Gargano vs Bron Breakker Ladder match (NXT 2.0 11/30/21)

I thought O'Reilly & Wagner/Legado del Fantasma was a really good match 

Rollins/Balor, Owens/Big E, and the Ladder match with Gargano/Breakker were good contests too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Imperium vs Kyle O'Reilly/Von Wagner for the NXT Tag titles (NXT 2.0 WarGames)

- Duke Hudson vs Cameron Grimes Hair vs Hair match (NXT 2.0 WarGames)

- Bron Breakker/Grayson Waller/Tony D'Angelo/Carmelo Hayes vs Tommaso Ciampa/Pete Dunne/LA Knight/Johnny Gargano WarGames match (NXT 2.0 WarGames)

- Big E vs Kevin Owens Steel Cage match (Raw 12/6/21)

- Damian Priest vs Robert Roode for the United States title (Raw 12/6/21)

- Becky Lynch vs Liv Morgan for the Raw Women's title (Raw 12/6/21)

- Von Wagner vs Kyle O'Reilly Steel Cage match (NXT 2.0 12/7/21)

- Pretty Deadly vs Moustache Mountain for the NXT United Kingdom Tag titles (NXT UK 12/9/21)

- Usos vs New Day vs RKBro (Smackdown 12/10/21)

I thought the Men's WarGames match was an incredible contest 👏 👏

The tag match at NXT 2.0 WarGames and Pretty Deadly/Moustache Mountain were great contests :mark: :mark:

The Steel Cage match with Big E/Owens and Usos/New Day/RKBro were pretty damn good contests :mark:

Becky/Liv and the Steel Cage match with Wagner/O'Reilly were really good contests 

The Hair vs Hair match with Hudson/Grimes and Priest/Roode were good contests too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Big E vs Bobby Lashley No DQ match (Raw 12/13/21) 

- Cameron Grimes vs Duke Hudson No Holds Barred match (NXT 2.0 12/14/21) 

- Roderick Strong vs Bron Breakker (NXT 2.0 12/14/21) 

- Joe Coffey vs Charlie Dempsey (NXT UK 12/16/21) 

- Nathan Frazer vs A-Kid British Rounds match (NXT UK 12/16/21) 

- Toni Storm/Sasha Banks vs Shotzi Blackheart/Charlotte Flair (Smackdown 12/17/21) 

I thought the British Rounds match with Frazer/A-Kid was a pretty good contest 

The No DQ match with Big E/Lashley, the No Holds Barred match with Grimes/Hudson, Coffey/Dempsey, and the women's tag match on Smackdown were really good contests 

Strong/Breakker was a good match too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of Christmas week, I'd recommend:

- Big E/Bobby Lashley vs Kevin Owens/Seth Rollins (Raw 12/20/21) 

- Tony D'Angelo vs Pete Dunne (NXT 2.0 12/21/21)

- Charlotte Flair vs Toni Storm for the Smackdown Women's title (Smackdown 12/24/21) 

- Angel Garza vs Mansoor vs Erik vs Shanky vs Ivar vs Sheamus vs Drew Gulak vs Cesaro vs Ricochet vs Humberto Carrillo vs Jinder Mahal vs Sami Zayn Gauntlet match (Smackdown 12/24/21) 

- Riddick Moss/Usos vs New Day/Drew McIntyre Miracle on 34th Street Fight (Smackdown 12/24/21) 

I thought the tag match on Raw, D'Angelo/Dunne, and the Miracle on 34th Street Fight tag on Smackdown were really good contests 

Charlotte/Toni and the Gauntlet match on Smackdown were good contests too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this past week, I'd recommend:

- Street Profits vs Rey Mysterio/Dominik Mysterio (Raw 12/27/21) 

- AJ Styles vs Apollo Crews (Raw 12/27/21) 

- Solo Sikoa vs Santos Escobar (NXT 2.0 12/28/21) 

I thought all three of these matches were good


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this past week, I'd recommend:

- Sheamus/Ridge Holland vs Cesaro/Ricochet (Day 1) 

- Usos vs New Day for the Smackdown Tag titles (Day 1)

- RKBro vs Street Profits for the Raw Tag titles (Day 1) 

- The Miz vs Edge (Day 1) 

- Becky Lynch vs Liv Morgan for the Raw Women's title (Day 1) 

- Big E vs Seth Rollins vs Kevin Owens vs Bobby Lashley vs Brock Lesnar for the WWE title (Day 1) 

- Kevin Owens vs Big E vs Seth Rollins vs Bobby Lashley (Raw 1/3/22) 

- Carmelo Hayes vs Roderick Strong for the NXT North American title and for the NXT Cruiserweight title (NXT 2.0 - New Year's Evil) 

- Imperium vs MSK/Riddle (NXT 2.0 - New Year's Evil) 

- Tommaso Ciampa vs Bron Breakker for the NXT title (NXT 2.0 - New Year's Evil) 

- Meiko Satomura vs Blair Davenport for the NXT United Kingdom Women's title (NXT UK 1/6/22) 

- Charlotte Flair vs Naomi (Smackdown 1/7/22) 

- Usos vs New Day Street Fight for the Smackdown Tag titles (Smackdown 1/7/22) 

I thought Miz/Edge was a pretty damn good match :mark:

Usos/New Day, Becky/Liv, Owens/Big E/Rollins/Lashley, Hayes/Strong, the 6-tag match on New Year's Evil, and the Street Fight with Usos/New Day were pretty good contests 

Ciampa/Breakker and Meiko/Blair were really good matches 

The tag match on the Day 1 pre-show, Big E/Rollins/Owens/Lashley/Lesnar, RKBro/Street Profits, and Charlotte/Naomi were good contests too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Seth Rollins vs Big E (Raw 1/10/22) 

- Bianca Belair vs Liv Morgan vs Piper Niven (Raw 1/10/22) 

- Tony D'Angelo vs Pete Dunne Crowbar on a Pole match (NXT 2.0 1/11/22) 

- AJ Styles vs Grayson Waller (NXT 2.0 1/11/22) 

- Nathan Frazer vs WALTER (NXT UK 1/13/22) 

I thought Frazer/WALTER was a pretty damn good match :mark:

Rollins/Big E was a pretty good match 

Bianca/Liv/Piper and Styles/Waller were really good matches 

The Crowbar on a Pole match with D'Angelo/Dunne was a good contest too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Bobby Lashley vs Seth Rollins (Raw 1/17/22) 

- WALTER vs Roderick Strong (NXT 2.0 1/18/22) 

- A-Kid vs Noam Dar British Rounds match (NXT UK 1/20/22) 

- Usos vs Kevin Owens/Seth Rollins (Smackdown 1/21/22) 

I thought the British Rounds match with A-Kid/Dar was a great contest :mark: :mark:

Usos/Owens & Rollins was a really good match 

Lashley/Rollins and WALTER/Strong were good matches too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Damian Priest vs Kevin Owens for the United States title (Raw 1/24/22) 

- Chad Gable vs Randy Orton (Raw 1/24/22) 

- AJ Styles vs Austin Theory (Raw 1/24/22) 

- MSK vs Jacket Time (NXT 2.0 1/25/22) 

- Tony D'Angelo vs Cameron Grimes (NXT 2.0 1/25/22) 

- Die Familia vs Gallus (NXT UK 1/27/22) 

- Ilja Dragunov vs Jordan Devlin Empty Arena match for the NXT United Kingdom title (NXT UK 1/27/22) 

I thought the Empty Arena match with Dragunov/Devlin was a pretty damn good contest :mark:

Styles/Theory was a pretty good match 

Die Familia/Gallus was a really good match 

Priest/Owens, Gable/Orton, MSK/Jacket Time, and D'Angelo/Grimes were good matches too


----------



## rollinsnation91

WWE RAW 1/24/22:

Damian Priest vs. Kevin Owens (U.S. Championship) (Grade: A-) 
- Great chemistry. I personally think Owens can work well with anybody & he's a good asset for the WWE. He makes matches so much fun. If his eye for the WWE Championship doesnt work out he should go back and work with Priest for the US Championship.

Chad Gable vs Randy Orton (Tag Team singles match) (Grade: B) - Another match with great chemistry and alot of fun stuff happening outside the match. Lately i've been enjoying Randy work with guys like Chad and its nice to see him being able to keep up with new guys like him. RKBro and AA should continue to feud for more matches like this.

AJ Styles vs Austin Theory (Grade: B-) - The match was a slow start but it got fun towards the end. Styles made Austin really good and put him over, gave him a good shine so in the end made Austin look great. AJ is great you can expect him to always have topnotch matches but give his opponent especially if its a newbie from the roster a rub.

The Street Profits vs Mysterios (Grade: C+) - I watch this for the acrobatics particularly Rey & Ford.

WWE RAW 1/31/22:
The Miz vs Dominik Mysterio (Grade: C-) - Watch for the dirty finish

Kevin Owens vs Austin Theory (Grade: C+) - Decent match with a surprise win for me

Angelo Dawkins vs Dolph Ziggler (Grade: C-) - I watch this for those who arent familiar with Angelo's signature moves & a good win infront of his hometown

Otis vs Riddle (Grade: C+) - Love Riddle's bumps here, that's how you book a giant & it made Otis look great.

AJ Styles vs Rey Mysterio (Grade: A) - both faces with a clean finish, great prowrestling right here. AJ earned his spot for the EC definitely the MOTN.

PPV:
Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins (Grade: B+) - Watch for the storytelling, Seth did great.


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins for the Universal title (Royal Rumble) 

- Women's Rumble match (Royal Rumble) 

- Becky Lynch vs Piper Niven for the Raw Women's title (Royal Rumble) 

- The Miz/Maryse vs Edge/Beth Phoenix (Royal Rumble) 

- Kevin Owens vs Austin Theory (Raw 1/31/22) 

- AJ Styles vs Rey Mysterio (Raw 1/31/22) 

- Imperium vs Diamond Mine (NXT 2.0 2/1/22) 

- Legado del Fantasma vs Tommaso Ciampa/Bron Breakker (NXT 2.0 2/1/22) 

- Ashton Smith/Oliver Carter vs Jack Starz/Dave Mastiff (NXT UK 2/3/22) 

I thought Imperium/Diamond Mine was a really good match 

Reigns/Rollins, the Women's Rumble match, Becky/Piper, the mixed tag match at the Royal Rumble, Owens/Theory, Styles/Rey, the tag main-event on NXT 2.0, and the tag opener on NXT UK were good contests too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Seth Rollins/Kevin Owens vs RKBro (Raw 2/7/22) 

- Creed Brothers vs Grizzled Young Veterans (NXT 2.0 2/8/22) 

- Teoman vs Nathan Frazer (NXT UK 2/10/22) 

- Charlotte Flair vs Naomi for the Smackdown Women's title (Smackdown 2/11/22)

Charlotte/Naomi was a pretty good match 

Teoman/Frazer was a really good match 

The tag main-event on Raw and Creed Brothers/Grizzled Young Veterans were good matches too


----------



## rollinsnation91

-Charlotte Flair vs Naomi for the Smackdown Women's Title (2/11/22)

Best match of Naomi's career. It was very emotional and the crowd was rooting for her till the end. She gave it her all. 
She should be champion after Ronda leaves, which will be handed to Charlotte again and they should have a proper feud.


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Rhea Ripley vs Nikki Cross vs Liv Morgan vs Piper Niven vs Bianca Belair Gauntlet match (Raw 2/14/22) 

- Rey Mysterio/Dominik Mysterio vs Alpha Academy (Raw 2/14/22)

- Seth Rollins vs Randy Orton (Raw 2/14/22) 

- Pete Dunne vs Tony D'Angelo Weaponized Steel Cage match (NXT 2.0 - Vengeance Day)

- Carmelo Hayes vs Cameron Grimes for the NXT North American title (NXT 2.0 - Vengeance Day) 

- MSK vs Creed Brothers (NXT 2.0 - Vengeance Day)

- Jordan Devlin vs Wolfgang (NXT UK 2/17/22) 

- Sheamus vs Ricochet (Smackdown 2/18/22) 

- Shinsuke Nakamura vs Sami Zayn for the Intercontinental title (Smackdown 2/18/22) 

- Kushida vs Edris Enofe (NXT Level Up 2/18/22) 

I thought Nakamura/Zayn was a pretty damn good match :mark:

The women's Gauntlet match and Rollins/Orton were pretty good matches 

The tag match on Raw, Hayes/Grimes, and Devlin/Wolfgang were really good contests 

The Weaponized Steel Cage match with Dunne/D'Angelo, MSK/Creed Brothers, Sheamus/Ricochet, and Kushida/Enofe were good contests too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Bianca Belair vs Piper Niven vs Rhea Ripley vs Nikki Cross vs Liv Morgan vs Alexa Bliss Elimination Chamber match (Elimination Chamber) 

- Charlotte Flair/Sonya Deville vs Naomi/Ronda Rousey (Elimination Chamber) 

- Becky Lynch vs Lita for the Raw Women's title (Elimination Chamber) 

- RKBro vs Kevin Owens/Seth Rollins (Raw 2/21/22) 

- Dolph Ziggler vs Tommaso Ciampa (NXT 2.0 2/22/22) 

- Moustache Mountain vs Ashton Smith/Oliver Carter for the NXT United Kingdom Tag titles (NXT UK 2/24/22) 

I thought Ziggler/Ciampa and the tag match on NXT UK were pretty damn good contests :mark:

Becky/Lita was a pretty good match 

RKBro/Owens & Rollins was a really good match 

The Women's Elimination Chamber match and the women's tag match at Elimination Chamber were good contests too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Kevin Owens/Seth Rollins vs Alpha Academy (Raw 2/28/22) 

- Becky Lynch/Nikki Cross/Piper Niven vs Rhea Ripley/Liv Morgan/Bianca Belair (Raw 2/28/22) 

- Tommaso Ciampa/Bron Breakker vs Dirty Dawgs (NXT 2.0 3/1/22) 

- Carmelo Hayes vs Pete Dunne for the NXT North American title (NXT 2.0 3/1/22) 

- Ilja Dragunov vs Nathan Frazer for the NXT United Kingdom title (NXT UK 3/3/22) 

- Legado del Fantasma vs Edris Enofe/Malik Blade (NXT: Level Up 3/4/22) 

I thought Dragunov/Frazer was a pretty damn good match :mark:

The tag match on Raw and Hayes/Dunne were really good contests 

The 6-tag women's match on Raw, the opening tag match on NXT 2.0, and the tag main event on NXT: Level Up were good contests too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Alpha Academy vs Seth Rollins/Kevin Owens vs RKBro for the Raw Tag titles (Raw 3/7/22) 

- Dakota Kai/Wendy Choo vs Cora Jade/Raquel Gonzalez (NXT 2.0 - Roadblock) 

- LA Knight vs Grayson Waller Last Man Standing match (NXT 2.0 - Roadblock) 

- Kay Lee Ray/Io Shirai vs Kacy Catanzaro/Kayden Carter (NXT 2.0 - Roadblock) 

- Bron Breakker vs Dolph Ziggler vs Tommaso Ciampa for the NXT title (NXT 2.0 - Roadblock)

- Charlie Dempsey vs A-Kid (NXT UK 3/10/22) 

- Joe Coffey vs Noam Dar British Rounds match (NXT UK 3/10/22) 

- Ricochet vs Sami Zayn for the Intercontinental title (Smackdown 3/11/22) 

I thought Alpha Academy/Rollins & Owens/RKBro was an incredible match 👏 👏 

Breakker/Ziggler/Ciampa and Dempsey/A-Kid were pretty good matches 

The Last Man Standing match with Knight/Waller and the British Rounds match with Coffey/Dar were really good matches 

Both women's tag matches at NXT 2.0 - Roadblock and Ricochet/Zayn were good contests too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Kevin Owens vs Seth Rollins (Raw 3/14/22) 

- Tyler Bate vs Oliver Carter (NXT UK 3/17/22) 

I thought Owens/Rollins was a pretty good match 

Bate/Carter was a good match too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- AJ Styles vs Seth Rollins (Raw 3/21/22) 

- Robert Roode vs Bron Breakker (NXT 2.0 3/22/22) 

I thought Styles/Rollins was a pretty damn good match :mark:

Roode/Breakker was a good match too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Usos vs RKBro (Wrestlemania Raw) 

- Imperium vs LA Knight/MSK (NXT 2.0 3/29/22) 

- Roderick Strong vs A-Kid vs Cameron Grimes (NXT 2.0 3/29/22) 

- Trent Seven vs Ashton Smith (NXT UK 3/31/22) 

- Mark Coffey vs Noam Dar British Rounds match (NXT UK 3/31/22) 

- Ricochet vs Humberto Carrillo vs Angel Garza for the Intercontinental title (Wrestlemania Smackdown)

- Rick Boogs/Shinsuke Nakamura/Finn Balor vs Usos/Austin Theory (Wrestlemania Smackdown)

I thought Strong/A-Kid/Grimes was a pretty good match 

Usos/RKBro, the opening 6-tag match on NXT 2.0, Seven/Smith, the British Rounds match with Mark/Dar, Ricochet/Carrillo/Garza, and the 6-tag match on Smackdown were good contests too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Carmelo Hayes vs Santos Escobar vs Grayson Waller vs Solo Sikoa vs Cameron Grimes Ladder match for the NXT North American title (NXT Stand & Deliver) 

- Tony D'Angelo vs Tommaso Ciampa (NXT Stand & Deliver) 

- Imperium vs Creed Brothers vs MSK for the NXT Tag titles (NXT Stand & Deliver) 

- Mandy Rose vs Cora Jade vs Kay Lee Ray vs Io Shirai for the NXT Women's title (NXT Stand & Deliver) 

- WALTER vs LA Knight (NXT Stand & Deliver) 

- Dolph Ziggler vs Bron Breakker for the NXT title (NXT Stand & Deliver) 

- Rey Mysterio/Dominik Mysterio vs The Miz/Logan Paul (Wrestlemania 38 Night 1) 

- Becky Lynch vs Bianca Belair for the Raw Women's title (Wrestlemania 38 Night 1) 

- Seth Rollins vs Cody Rhodes (Wrestlemania 38 Night 1) 

- Charlotte Flair vs Ronda Rousey for the Smackdown Women's title (Wrestlemania 38 Night 1)

- Kevin Owens vs Steve Austin No Holds Barred match (Wrestlemania 38 Night 1) 

- RKBro vs Street Profits vs Alpha Academy for the Raw Tag titles (Wrestlemania 38 Night 2) 

- Sami Zayn vs Johnny Knoxville Anything Goes match (Wrestlemania 38 Night 2) 

- AJ Styles vs Edge (Wrestlemania 38 Night 2) 

- Imperium vs Creed Brothers (NXT 2.0 4/5/22) 

- Bron Breakker vs WALTER for the NXT title (NXT 2.0 4/5/22) 

- Ilja Dragunov vs Roderick Strong for the NXT United Kingdom title (NXT UK 4/7/22) 

I thought Charlotte/Ronda was an excellent match 👏 

The Fatal 5 Way Ladder match, Becky/Bianca, the No Holds Barred match with Owens/Austin, and Styles/Edge were great contests :mark: :mark:

Rollins/Cody was a pretty damn good match :mark:

Imperium/Creed Brothers/MSK, Mandy/Cora/Kay Lee/Io, and Dragunov/Strong were pretty good matches 

D'Angelo/Ciampa, WALTER/Knight, Ziggler/Breakker from Stand & Deliver, and RKBro/Street Profits/Alpha Academy were really good matches 

The tag match from Night 1 of Wrestlemania 38, the Anything Goes match from Zayn/Knoxville, Imperium/Creed Brothers, and Breakker/WALTER were good contests too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- The Miz vs Cody Rhodes (Raw 4/11/22) 

- Usos vs Street Profits (Raw 4/11/22) 

- Cameron Grimes vs Solo Sikoa for the NXT North American title (NXT 2.0 4/12/22) 

- Creed Brothers vs Legado del Fantasma vs Josh Briggs/Brooks Jensen vs Grayson Waller/Sanga vs Pretty Deadly Gauntlet match for the NXT Tag titles (NXT 2.0 4/12/22) 

- Teoman vs A-Kid (NXT UK 4/14/22) 

- Naomi vs Rhea Ripley (Smackdown 4/15/22) 

I thought the Gauntlet Tag match was a pretty good contest 

Miz/Cody, Usos/Street Profits, and Teoman/A-Kid were really good matches 

Grimes/Sikoa and Naomi/Rhea were good matches too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Finn Balor vs Austin Theory for the United States title (Raw 4/18/22) 

- Cody Rhodes vs Kevin Owens (Raw 4/18/22) 

- Santos Escobar vs Carmelo Hayes (NXT 2.0 4/19/22) 

- Pretty Deadly vs Duke Hudson/Dexter Lumis for the NXT Tag titles (NXT 2.0 4/19/22) 

- Sam Gradwell vs Kenny Williams Backalley Brawl (NXT UK 4/21/22) 

- Moustache Mountain vs Ashton Smith/Oliver Carter 2 out of 3 Falls match for the NXT United Kingdom Tag titles (NXT UK 4/21/22) 

- Riddle vs Jey Uso (Smackdown 4/22/22) 

I thought the 2/3 Falls match with Moustache Mountain/Smith & Carter was an incredible contest 👏 👏 

Cody/Owens was a pretty good match 

Balor/Theory, Escobar/Hayes, the tag main event on NXT 2.0, the Backalley Brawl with Gradwell/Williams, and Riddle/Jey were good matches too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Cody Rhodes/Elias/RKBro vs Usos/Kevin Owens/Seth Rollins (Raw 4/25/22) 

I thought the 8-tag main event was a pretty good match


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Damian Priest vs AJ Styles (Raw 5/2/22)

- Becky Lynch/Rhea Ripley/Sonya Deville vs Liv Morgan/Asuka/Bianca Belair (Raw 5/2/22)

- Cameron Grimes vs Carmelo Hayes vs Solo Sikoa for the NXT North American title (NXT 2.0 - Spring Breakin') 

- Viking Raiders vs Creed Brothers (NXT 2.0 - Spring Breakin') 

- Meiko Satomura vs Isla Dawn World of Darkness match for the NXT United Kingdom Women's title (NXT UK 5/5/22) 

- Sheamus/Ridge Holland vs New Day Tables match (Smackdown 5/6/22)

- Sami Zayn vs Shinsuke Nakamura (Smackdown 5/6/22) 

I thought Grimes/Hayes/Sikoa was a pretty damn good match :mark:

The World of Darkness match with Meiko/Isla was a pretty good contest 

The women's 6-tag main event, Viking Raiders/Creed Brothers, and the Tables tag match were really good contests 

Priest/Styles and Zayn/Nakamura were good matches too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Seth Rollins vs Cody Rhodes (Wrestlemania Backlash) 

- Omos vs Bobby Lashley (Wrestlemania Backlash) 

- Edge vs AJ Styles (Wrestlemania Backlash) 

- Charlotte Flair vs Ronda Rousey I Quit match for the Smackdown Women's title (Wrestlemania Backlash) 

- Drew McIntyre/RKBro vs Bloodline (Wrestlemania Backlash) 

- RKBro vs Street Profits for the Raw Tag titles (Raw 5/9/22) 

- Austin Theory vs Cody Rhodes for the United States title (Raw 5/9/22) 

- Cora Jade vs Natalya (NXT 2.0 5/10/22) 

- Oliver Carter/Ashton Smith vs Gallus (NXT UK 5/12/22) 

- Ilja Dragunov vs Jordan Devlin for the NXT United Kingdom title (NXT UK 5/12/22) 

- Riddle vs Sami Zayn (Smackdown 5/13/22) 

I thought Rollins/Cody, the I Quit match with Charlotte/Ronda, and the 6-tag main event were great contests :mark: :mark:

Edge/Styles, Cora/Natalya, and Dragunov/Devlin were pretty good matches 

Omos/Lashley, RKBro/Street Profits, Theory/Cody, the tag opener on NXT UK, and Riddle/Zayn were good matches too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Riddle vs Jimmy Uso (Raw 5/16/22) 

- Finn Balor/AJ Styles vs Los Lotharios (Raw 5/16/22) 

- Chad Gable vs Elias (Raw 5/16/22) 

- Asuka vs Becky Lynch (Raw 5/16/22) 

- Viking Raiders vs Creed Brothers (NXT 2.0 5/17/22) 

- Eddie Dennis vs Wild Boar Dog Collar match (NXT UK 5/19/22) 

- Shinsuke Nakamura vs Sami Zayn (Smackdown 5/20/22) 

- RKBro vs Usos for the Raw Tag titles and the Smackdown Tag titles (Smackdown 5/20/22) 

I thought Asuka/Becky and Viking Raiders/Creed Brothers were really good matches 

Riddle/Jimmy, the tag match on Raw, Gable/Elias, the Dog Collar match with Dennis/Boar, Nakamura/Zayn, and RKBro/Usos were good contests too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Riddle/Street Profits vs Sami Zayn/Usos (Raw 5/23/22) 

- Judgment Day vs Liv Morgan/AJ Styles (Raw 5/23/22)

- Asuka vs Becky Lynch (Raw 5/23/22)

- A-Kid vs Charlie Dempsey British Rounds match (NXT UK 5/26/22)

- Sheamus/Ridge Holland/Pete Dunne vs New Day/Drew McIntyre (Smackdown 5/27/22)

I thought the British Rounds match with A-Kid/Dempsey was an excellent contest 👏

The mixed tag match on Raw, Asuka/Becky, and the 6-tag main event on Smackdown were really good contests 

The opening tag match on Raw was a good contest too


----------



## Brad Boyd

I might try a must see edition. I guess the issue is 1. not being the biggest match kind of guy and 2. not really seeing many good matches lately in WWE


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Contract signing segments are so dumb.


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Asuka vs Bianca Belair (Raw 5/30/22) 

- Usos vs Shinsuke Nakamura/Riddle (Raw 5/30/22) 

- Diamond Mine vs Pretty Deadly (NXT 2.0 5/31/22) 

- Cameron Grimes vs Nathan Frazer (NXT 2.0 5/31/22) 

- Moustache Mountain vs Die Familie vs Ashton Smith/Oliver Carter for the NXT United Kingdom Tag titles (NXT UK 6/2/22) 

- New Day/Drew McIntyre vs Brawling Brutes (Smackdown 6/3/22) 

- Usos vs Shinsuke Nakamura/Riddle for the Smackdown Tag titles (Smackdown 6/3/22) 

I thought Moustache Mountain/Die Familie/Smith & Carter was an excellent match 👏 

Usos/Nakamura & Riddle on Smackdown was a really good match 

Asuka/Bianca, the tag match on Raw, Diamond Mine/Pretty Deadly, Grimes/Frazer, and the 6-tag opening match on Smackdown were good contests too


----------



## CaptainCharisma2005

1. Legado Del Fantasma vs. Tony D’Angelo and The Family (In Your House)

2. Grayson Waller vs Josh Briggs (NXT 2.0)

3. Cody Rhodes vs Seth Rollins (HIAC)

4. Tatum Paxley vs Sloane Jacobs (NXT Lvl Up)


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Legado del Fantasma vs Tony D'Angelo/Channing Lorenzo/Troy Donovan (NXT In Your House)

- Toxic Attraction vs Kacy Catanzaro/Kayden Carter for the Women's Tag titles (NXT In Your House)

- Cameron Grimes vs Carmelo Hayes for the NXT North American title (NXT In Your House)

- Mandy Rose vs Wendy Choo for the NXT Women's title (NXT In Your House)

- Pretty Deadly vs Creed Brothers for the NXT Tag titles (NXT In Your House)

- Bron Breakker vs Joe Gacy for the NXT title (NXT In Your House)

- Bianca Belair vs Becky Lynch vs Asuka for the Raw Women's title (Hell in a Cell)

- Judgment Day vs Liv Morgan/Finn Balor/AJ Styles (Hell in a Cell)

- Baron Corbin vs Riddick Moss No Holds Barred match (Hell in a Cell)

- Austin Theory vs Mustafa Ali for the United States title (Hell in a Cell)

- Seth Rollins vs Cody Rhodes Hell in a Cell match (Hell in a Cell)

- Street Profits vs Usos (Raw 6/6/22)

- Alexa Bliss vs Piper Niven vs Liv Morgan vs Rhea Ripley (Raw 6/6/22)

- Nathan Frazer vs Santos Escobar (NXT 2.0 6/7/22)

- Grayson Waller/Carmelo Hayes vs Solo Sikoa/Apollo Crews (NXT 2.0 6/7/22)

- Mark Andrews vs Kenny Williams (NXT UK 6/9/22)

- Meiko Satomura vs Ivy Nile for the NXT United Kingdom Women's title (NXT UK 6/9/22)

- Drew McIntyre vs Sheamus (Smackdown 6/10/22)

- Ricochet vs WALTER for the Intercontinental title (Smackdown 6/10/22)

- Sami Zayn vs Riddle (Smackdown 6/10/22)

I thought Bianca/Becky/Asuka was an incredible match 👏 👏

The Hell in a Cell match with Rollins/Cody was an excellent contest 👏

The mixed 6 tag match at Hell in a Cell was a pretty damn good contest :mark:

Grimes/Hayes, Pretty Deadly/Creed Brothers, Alexa/Piper/Liv/Rhea, and the tag main event on NXT 2.0 were pretty good matches 

The 6-tag opening match at NXT In Your House, Breakker/Gacy, Street Profits/Usos, Frazer/Escobar, Andrews/Williams, and Meiko/Ivy were really good contests 

The women's tag match at NXT In Your House, Mandy/Wendy, the No Holds Barred match with Corbin/Moss, Theory/Ali, McIntyre/Sheamus, Ricochet/WALTER, and Zayn/Riddle were good contests too 

Edit:

This was admittedly a pretty damn good week for WWE in terms of match quality


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- AJ Styles vs Seth Rollins (Raw 6/13/22) 

- Creed Brothers vs Edris Enofe/Malik Blade for the NXT Tag titles (NXT 2.0 6/14/22) 

- Indi Hartwell/Roxanne Perez/Cora Jade vs Toxic Attraction (NXT 2.0 6/14/22) 

- Noam Dar/Sha Samuels vs Wolfgang/Damon Kemp (NXT UK 6/16/22) 

- Roman Reigns vs Riddle for the WWE title and for the Universal title (Smackdown 6/17/22) 

I thought Styles/Rollins and Reigns/Riddle were pretty good matches 

The opening tag match on NXT 2.0 and the women's tag main event on NXT 2.0 were really good contests 

The tag match on NXT UK was good too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Becky Lynch vs Asuka vs Liv Morgan vs Carmella vs Alexa Bliss (Raw 6/20/22) 

- Bobby Lashley vs Chad Gable vs Otis vs Austin Theory Gauntlet match (Raw 6/20/22) 

- Becky Lynch vs Asuka (Raw 6/20/22) 

- Solo Sikoa vs Grayson Waller (NXT 2.0 6/21/22) 

- Wild Boar/Mark Andrews vs Josh Briggs/Brooks Jensen vs Jack Starz/Dave Mastiff vs Die Familie Elimination match for the NXT United Kingdom Tag titles (NXT UK 6/23/22) 

- Sheamus/Drew McIntyre vs Usos (Smackdown 6/24/22) 

I thought the Fatal 4-Way Elimination tag match on NXT UK was an excellent contest 👏 

Becky/Asuka/Liv/Carmella/Alexa was a pretty good match 

Becky/Asuka was a really good match 

The Gauntlet match with Lashley/Gable/Otis/Theory, Sikoa/Waller, and the tag main event on Smackdown were good contests too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- The Miz vs AJ Styles (Raw 6/27/22) 

- Becky Lynch vs Tamina vs Nikki Cross vs Piper Niven vs Shayna Baszler vs Xia Li Elimination match (Raw 6/27/22) 

- Kacy Catanzaro/Kayden Carter vs Cora Jade/Roxanne Perez (NXT 2.0 6/28/22) 

- Asuka/Liv Morgan/Alexa Bliss vs Lacey Evans/Shotzi Blackheart/Raquel Rodriguez (Smackdown 7/1/22) 

- The Miz vs Riddick Moss vs Elias vs Baron Corbin (Smackdown 7/1/22) 

I thought the women's 6 tag match on Smackdown and Miz/Moss/Elias/Corbin were really good contests 

Miz/Styles, the Elimination match with Becky/Tamina/Cross/Piper/Shayna/Xia, and the women's opening tag match on NXT 2.0 were good contests too


----------



## AJstylesLad

DammitChrist said:


> As of this week, I'd recommend:
> 
> - The Miz vs AJ Styles (Raw 6/27/22)
> 
> - Becky Lynch vs Tamina vs Nikki Cross vs Piper Niven vs Shayna Baszler vs Xia Li Elimination match (Raw 6/27/22)
> 
> - Kacy Catanzaro/Kayden Carter vs Cora Jade/Roxanne Perez (NXT 2.0 6/28/22)
> 
> - Asuka/Liv Morgan/Alexa Bliss vs Lacey Evans/Shotzi Blackheart/Raquel Rodriguez (Smackdown 7/1/22)
> 
> - The Miz vs Riddick Moss vs Elias vs Baron Corbin (Smackdown 7/1/22)
> 
> I thought the women's 6 tag match on Smackdown and Miz/Moss/Elias/Corbin were really good contests
> 
> Miz/Styles, the Elimination match with Becky/Tamina/Cross/Piper/Shayna/Xia, and the women's opening tag match on NXT 2.0 were good contests too


very good AJ/Miz match


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Becky Lynch vs Asuka vs Liv Morgan vs Raquel Rodriguez vs Shotzi Blackheart vs Alexa Bliss Money in the Bank Ladder match (Money in the Bank) 

- Austin Theory vs Bobby Lashley for the United States title (Money in the Bank) 

- Usos vs Street Profits for the Raw Tag titles and for the Smackdown Tag titles (Money in the Bank) 

- Ronda Rousey vs Natalya for the Smackdown Women's title (Money in the Bank) 

- Riddle vs Seth Rollins vs Omos vs Riddick Moss vs Sami Zayn vs Sheamus vs Drew McIntyre vs Austin Theory Money in the Bank Ladder match (Money in the Bank) 

- Liv Morgan/Bianca Belair vs Natalya/Carmella (Raw 7/4/22) 

- Seth Rollins vs Elias (Raw 7/4/22) 

- Bobby Lashley/Street Profits vs Austin Theory/Alpha Academy (Raw 7/4/22) 

- Becky Lynch vs Asuka No Holds Barred match (Raw 7/4/22) 

- Carmelo Hayes vs Grayson Waller for the NXT North American title (NXT 2.0 - The Great American Bash) 

- Creed Brothers vs Diamond Mine for the NXT Tag titles (NXT 2.0 - The Great American Bash) 

- Bron Breakker vs Cameron Grimes for the NXT title (NXT 2.0 - The Great American Bash) 

- XIa Brookside/Eliza Alexander vs Sarray/Meiko Satomura (NXT UK 7/7/22) 

I thought the Men's MITB Ladder match was an incredible contest 👏 👏 

Usos/Street Profits was a pretty damn good match :mark:

The Women's MITB Ladder match, Ronda/Natalya, Hayes/Waller, and Breakker/Grimes were really good contests 

Theory/Lashley, the women's tag match on Raw, Rollins/Elias, the 6-tag match on Raw, the No Holds Barred match with Becky/Asuka, Creed Brothers/Diamond Mine, and the women's tag main event on NXT UK were good contests too


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I don't watch the current stuff anymore, but heard the Rollins/Ezekiel match was really good and got some good time on Raw. Got to see the match online and it was fantastic. It's just too bad the actual good talents in WWE don't get rewarded anymore.


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Usos/Omos vs Street Profits/R-Truth (Raw 7/11/22) 

- Bobby Lashley/Riddle vs Seth Rollins/Austin Theory (Raw 7/11/22) 

- Mark Coffey vs Noam Dar British Rounds match (NXT UK 7/14/22) 

I thought the British Rounds match with Mark/Dar was a pretty damn good contest :mark:

The tag main event on Raw was a really good match 

The 6-man tag match on Raw was a good contest too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Seth Rollins vs Elias (Raw 7/18/22) 

- Cameron Grimes vs Jordan Devlin (NXT 2.0 7/19/22) 

- Josh Briggs/Brooks Jensen vs Pretty Deadly for the NXT United Kingdom Tag titles (NXT 2.0 7/19/22) 

- Sam Gradwell vs Trent Seven (NXT UK 7/21/22) 

- Usos/Austin Theory vs Street Profits/Riddick Moss (Smackdown 7/22/22) 

I thought the 6-tag main event on Smackdown was a pretty match 

Gradwell/Seven was a really good match 

Rollins/Elias, Grimes/Devlin, and the tag match on NXT 2.0 were good contests too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Austin Theory/Sheamus vs Drew McIntyre/Bobby Lashley (Raw 7/25/22) 

- Rey Mysterio/Dominik Mysterio vs Judgment Day (Raw 7/25/22) 

- Bloodline vs Street Profits/Riddle (Raw 7/25/22) 

- Tony D'Angelo/Channing Lorenzo/Legado del Fantasma vs Diamond Mine (NXT 2.0 7/26/22) 

- Josh Briggs/Brooks Jensen vs Wild Boar/Mark Andrews for the NXT United Kingdom Tag titles (NXT UK 7/28/22)

- Ilja Dragunov vs Wolfgang for the NXT United Kingdom title (NXT UK 7/28/22)

- Drew McIntyre vs Sheamus Donnybrook match (Smackdown 7/29/22)

- Ronda Rousey/Liv Morgan vs Sonya Deville/Natalya (Smackdown 7/29/22) 

I thought the Donnybrook match with McIntyre/Sheamus was an excellent contest 👏

Bloodline/Street Profits & Riddle was a pretty damn good match :mark:

The 6-tag main event on NXT 2.0 and Dragunov/Wolfgang were pretty good matches 

Both tag matches on Raw, the tag opener on NXT UK, and the women's tag match on Smackdown were good contests too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Bianca Belair vs Becky Lynch for the Raw Women's title (Summerslam)

- The Miz vs Logan Paul (Summerslam)

- Judgment Day vs Rey Mysterio/Dominik Mysterio No DQ match (Summerslam) 

- Usos vs Street Profits for the Raw Tag titles and for the Smackdown Tag titles (Summerslam) 

- AJ Styles vs Mustafa Ali vs The Miz (Raw 8/1/22) 

- Seth Rollins vs Montez Ford (Raw 8/1/22) 

- Dolph Ziggler vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Chad Gable (Raw 8/1/22)

- Io Shirai vs Bianca Belair (Raw 8/1/22)

- Tommaso Ciampa vs AJ Styles (Raw 8/1/22)

- Usos vs Rey Mysterio/Dominik Mysterio for the Raw Tag titles and for the Smackdown Tag titles (Raw 8/1/22) 

- Kacy Catanzaro/Kayden Carter vs Yulisa Leon/Valentina Feroz vs Tatum Paxley/Ivy Nile vs Toxic Attraction Elimination match for the NXT Women's Tag titles (NXT 2.0 8/2/22) 

- Von Wagner vs Solo Sikoa Falls Count Anywhere match (NXT 2.0 8/2/22) 

- Ricochet vs Baron Corbin (Smackdown 8/5/22) 

I thought Bianca/Becky, Ziggler/Ciampa/Gable, and the women's Fatal 4 Way Elimination tag match on NXT 2.0 were pretty good contests 

The No DQ tag match at Summerslam, Io/Bianca, Ciampa/Styles, the tag main event on Raw, and the Falls Count Anywhere match with Wagner/Sikoa were really good contests 

Miz/Logan, Usos/Street Profits, Styles/Ali/Miz, Rollins/Montez, and Ricochet/Corbin were good matches too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Finn Balor vs Rey Mysterio (Raw 8/8/22) 

- Bobby Lashley vs Tommaso Ciampa for the United States title (Raw 8/8/22) 

- AJ Styles vs The Miz No DQ match (Raw 8/8/22) 

- Apollo Crews vs Roderick Strong (NXT 2.0 8/9/22) 

- Cora Jade vs Zoey Stark (NXT 2.0 8/9/22) 

- Oliver Carter vs Charlie Dempsey (NXT UK 8/11/22) 

- Wolfgang vs Trent Seven (NXT UK 8/11/22) 

- WALTER vs Shinsuke Nakamura for the Intercontinental title (Smackdown 8/12/22) 

I thought WALTER/Nakamura was a great match :mark: :mark:

Crews/Strong was a pretty good match 

Balor/Rey and Carter/Dempsey were really good matches 

Lashley/Ciampa, the No DQ match with Styles/Miz, Cora/Zoey, and Wolfgang/Seven were good contests


----------



## Art Vandaley

Walter v Nakamura was a very fun match.


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Drew McIntyre vs Kevin Owens (Raw 8/15/22) 

- Bobby Lashley vs AJ Styles for the United States title (Raw 8/15/22) 

- Austin Theory vs Dolph Ziggler (Raw 8/15/22) 

- Carmelo Hayes vs Fabian Aichner for the NXT North American title (NXT 2.0 - Heatwave) 

- Cora Jade vs Roxanne Perez (NXT 2.0 - Heatwave) 

- Santos Escobar vs Tony D'Angelo Street Fight (NXT 2.0 - Heatwave) 

- Mandy Rose vs Zoey Stark for the NXT Women's title (NXT 2.0 - Heatwave) 

- Bron Breakker vs Jordan Devlin for the NXT title (NXT 2.0 - Heatwave) 

- Kenny Williams vs Tyler Bate (NXT UK 8/18/22) 

- Sheamus vs Riddick Moss vs Baron Corbin vs Ricochet vs Sami Zayn (Smackdown 8/19/22) 

I thought Sheamus/Moss/Corbin/Ricochet/Zayn was an incredible match 👏 👏 

Lashley/Styles and Williams/Bate were pretty damn good matches :mark:

Theory/Ziggler was a pretty good match 

McIntyre/Owens was a really good match 

Hayes/Aichner, Cora/Roxanne, the Street Fight with Escobar/D'Angelo, Mandy/Zoey, and Breakker/Devlin were good matches too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Dakota Kai/Io Shirai vs Alexa Bliss/Asuka (Raw 8/22/22) 

- Dolph Ziggler vs Finn Balor (Raw 8/22/22) 

- Chad Gable vs Kevin Owens (Raw 8/22/22) 

- Tommaso Ciampa/The Miz vs Bobby Lashley/AJ Styles (Raw 8/22/22) 

- Damian Priest vs Edge (Raw 8/22/22) 

- Tiffany Stratton vs Wendy Choo Lights Out match (NXT 2.0 8/23/22) 

- Trent Seven vs Oliver Carter (NXT UK 8/25/22) 

- Tyler Bate vs Joe Coffey (NXT UK 8/25/22) 

- Noam Dar vs Mark Coffey British Rounds match (NXT UK 8/25/22) 

The women's opening tag match on Raw, Priest/Edge, Bate/Joe, and the British Rounds match with Dar/Mark were pretty good contests 

The Lights Out match with Tiffany/Wendy and Seven/Carter were really good contests 

Ziggler/Balor, Gable/Owens, and the men's tag match on Raw were good contests too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Alpha Academy vs Street Profits (Raw 8/29/22) 

- Jey Uso vs Kevin Owens (Raw 8/29/22) 

- Dakota Kai/Io Shirai vs Raquel Rodriguez/Aliyah for the Women's Tag titles (Raw 8/29/22) 

- Pretty Deadly/Lash Legend vs Josh Briggs/Brooks Jensen/Fallon Henley (NXT 2.0 8/30/22) 

- Gallus vs Diamond Mine (NXT 2.0 8/30/22) 

- Blair Davenport vs Amale vs Eliza Alexander vs Isla Dawn Elimination match (NXT UK 9/1/22) 

- Tyler Bate vs Trent Seven for the NXT United Kingdom title (NXT UK 9/1/22) 

- Viking Raiders vs New Day Viking Rules match (Smackdown 9/2/22) 

- Pete Dunne vs Marcel Barthel (Smackdown 9/2/22) 

I thought Bate/Seven was an incredible match 👏 👏 

The Viking Rules match with Viking Raiders/New Day was a great contest :mark: :mark:

Alpha Academy/Street Profits was a pretty damn good match :mark:

The Elimination match with Blair/Amale/Eliza/Isla was a pretty good contest 

Gallus/Diamond Mine was a really good match 

Jey/Owens, the women's tag main event on Raw, the mixed 6-tag match on NXT 2.0, and Dunne/Marcel were good contests too 

Edit:

For the record, thank you for the great memories and all of the good wrestling matches, NXT UK 💓 

Your show will be missed 🙏


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Bianca Belair/Alexa Bliss/Asuka vs Bayley/Dakota Kai/Io Shirai (Clash at the Castle) 

- WALTER vs Sheamus for the Intercontinental title (Clash at the Castle) 

- Liv Morgan vs Shayna Baszler for the Smackdown Women's title (Clash at the Castle) 

- Rey Mysterio/Edge vs Judgment Day (Clash at the Castle) 

- Matt Riddle vs Seth Rollins (Clash at the Castle) 

- Roman Reigns vs Drew McIntyre for the WWE title and for the Universal title (Clash at the Castle) 

- Carmelo Hayes vs Ricochet for the NXT North American title (Worlds Collide) 

- Creed Brothers vs Josh Briggs/Brooks Jensen vs Pretty Deadly vs Gallus Elimination match for the NXT Tag titles and for the NXT United Kingdom Tag titles (Worlds Collide) 

- Mandy Rose vs Meiko Satomura vs Blair Davenport for the NXT Women's title and for the NXT United Kingdom Women's title (Worlds Collide)

- Bron Breakker vs Tyler Bate for the NXT title and for the NXT United Kingdom title (Worlds Collide) 

- New Day vs Alpha Academy vs Los Lotharios vs Street Profits (Raw 9/5/22) 

- Austin Theory vs Kevin Owens (Raw 9/5/22) 

- Rey Mysterio vs Damian Priest (Raw 9/5/22) 

- Bobby Lashley vs The Miz Steel Cage match for the United States title (Raw 9/5/22)

- Roxanne Perez vs Meiko Satomura (NXT 2.0 9/6/22) 

- Nathan Frazer vs Axiom (NXT 2.0 9/6/22) 

- Gallus vs Tyler Bate/Bron Breakker (NXT 2.0 9/6/22) 

- Brawling Brutes vs Imperium (Smackdown 9/9/22) 

I thought WALTER/Sheamus and Riddle/Rollins were incredible matches 👏 👏 

Brawling Brutes/Imperium was an excellent match 👏 

The women's 6 tag match from Clash at the Castle, Reigns/McIntyre, and Breakker/Bate were pretty damn good contests :mark:

Hayes/Ricochet, the Fatal 4 Way Elimination tag match, and Mandy/Meiko/Blair were pretty good contests 

Liv/Shayna, the men's tag match from Clash at the Castle, Theory/Owens, the Steel Cage main event with Lashley/Miz, and Roxanne/Meiko were really good contests 

New Day/Alpha Academy/Los Lotharios/Street Profits, Rey/Priest, Frazer/Axiom, and the men's tag main event on NXT 2.0 were good matches too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Matt Riddle vs Finn Balor (Raw 9/12/22)

- Raquel Rodriguez/Aliyah vs Io Shirai/Dakota Kai for the Women's Tag titles (Raw 9/12/22)

- Chad Gable vs Johnny Gargano (Raw 9/12/22)

- Bianca Belair vs Sonya Deville for the Raw Women's title (Raw 9/12/22)

- Edge vs Dominik Mysterio (Raw 9/12/22)

- Pretty Deadly vs Creed Brothers Steel Cage match for the NXT Tag titles (NXT 2.0 9/13/22)

- Carmelo Hayes vs Solo Sikoa for the NXT North American title (NXT 2.0 9/13/22)

- Sami Zayn vs Ricochet (Smackdown 9/16/22)

- Hit Row vs New Day vs Imperium vs Brawling Brutes (Smackdown 9/16/22)

I thought Hit Row/New Day/Imperium/Brawling Brutes was a great match :mark: :mark:

Riddle/Balor and Gable/Gargano were pretty good matches 

Edge/Dominik was a really good match 

The women's tag match on Raw, Bianca/Sonya, the Steel Cage tag match with Pretty Deadly/Creed Brothers, Hayes/Sikoa, and Zayn/Ricochet were good contests too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Bobby Lashley vs Seth Rollins for the United States title (Raw 9/19/22) 

- Austin Theory vs Kevin Owens (Raw 9/19/22) 

- Brawling Brutes vs Street Profits (Raw 9/19/22) 

- Judgment Day vs Matt Riddle/Rey Mysterio (Raw 9/19/22) 

- Alexa Bliss vs Bayley (Raw 9/19/22) 

- Axiom vs Nathan Frazer (NXT 9/20/22) 

- Tyler Bate vs Jordan Devlin (NXT 9/20/22) 

- Usos vs Brawling Brutes for the Raw Tag titles and for the Smackdown Tag titles (Smackdown 9/23/22) 

I thought Bate/Devlin was a great match :mark: :mark:

Lashley/Rollins was a pretty damn good match :mark:

Brawling Brutes/Street Profits, the other tag match on Raw, and Usos/Brawling Brutes were pretty good contests 

Theory/Owens, Alexa/Bayley, and Axiom/Frazer were really good matches too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Io Shirai vs Bianca Belair (Raw 9/26/22) 

- Seth Rollins vs Rey Mysterio (Raw 9/26/22)

- Alpha Academy vs Johnny Gargano/Kevin Owens (Raw 9/26/22) 

- Sami Zayn vs AJ Styles (Raw 9/26/22) 

- Damian Priest vs Matt Riddle (Raw 9/26/22) 

- Gallus vs Josh Briggs/Brooks Jensen Pub Rules match (NXT 9/27/22) 

- Austin Theory/Alpha Academy vs Kevin Owens/Johnny Gargano/Drew McIntyre (Smackdown 9/30/22) 

I thought Rollins/Rey, Zayn/Styles, and Priest/Riddle were great matches :mark: :mark:

The tag match with Alpha Academy/Gargano & Owens was a pretty damn good contest :mark:

Io/Bianca was a pretty good match 

The Pub Rules tag match and the 6-tag main event on Smackdown were really good contests too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Judgment Day vs AJ Styles/Rey Mysterio (Raw 10/3/22) 

- Bobby Lashley vs Mustafa Ali (Raw 10/3/22) 

- Candice LeRae vs Dakota Kai (Raw 10/3/22) 

- Pretty Deadly vs Brawling Brutes for the NXT Tag titles (NXT 10/4/22) 

- WALTER vs Sheamus for the Intercontinental title (Smackdown 10/7/22) 

I thought WALTER/Sheamus was a great match :mark: :mark:

Pretty Deadly/Brawling Brutes was a pretty good match 

The opening tag match on Raw, Lashley/Ali, and Candice/Dakota were good contests too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Brawling Brutes vs Imperium Donnybrook match (Extreme Rules) 

- Liv Morgan vs Ronda Rousey Extreme Rules match for the Smackdown Women's title (Extreme Rules) 

- Drew McIntyre vs Karrion Kross Strap match (Extreme Rules) 

- Edge vs Finn Balor I Quit match (Extreme Rules) 

- Matt Riddle vs Seth Rollins Fight Pit (Extreme Rules) 

- Austin Theory vs Johnny Gargano (Raw 10/10/22) 

- Matt Riddle vs Sami Zayn (Raw 10/10/22) 

- Axiom vs Nathan Frazer (NXT 10/11/22) 

- Edris Enofe/Malik Blade vs Grizzled Young Veterans vs Josh Briggs/Brooks Jensen (NXT 10/11/22) 

- Ilja Dragunov vs Grayson Waller (NXT 10/11/22) 

- Kofi Kingston vs Sami Zayn (Smackdown 10/14/22) 

- Ricochet vs Sheamus vs Solo Sikoa vs Rey Mysterio (Smackdown 10/14/22) 

I thought the Donnybrook tag match with Brawling Brutes/Imperium and the I Quit match with Edge/Balor were incredible contests 👏 👏 

The Fight Pit with Riddle/Rollins and Axiom/Frazer were pretty damn good matches :mark:

The Extreme Rules match with Liv/Ronda, Riddle/Zayn, and the Triple Threat tag match on NXT were really good contests 

The Strap match with McIntyre/Kross and Ricochet/Sheamus/Sikoa/Rey were pretty good contests 

Theory/Gargano, Dragunov/Waller, and Kofi/Zayn were good matches too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend: 

- Damage Control vs Candice LeRae/Bianca Belair (Raw 10/17/22) 

- Baron Corbin vs Dolph Ziggler (Raw 10/17/22)

- AJ Styles vs Dominik Mysterio (Raw 10/17/22) 

- Seth Rollins vs Matt Riddle for the United States title (Raw 10/17/22) 

- Rhea Ripley vs Roxanne Perez (NXT 10/18/22) 

- Joe Gacy/Grizzled Young Veterans vs Cameron Grimes/O.C (NXT 10/18/22) 

- Sheamus vs Solo Sikoa (Smackdown 10/21/22) 

I thought Rollins/Riddle was a pretty damn good match :mark:

The women's tag match on Raw, Corbin/Ziggler, Styles/Dominik, Rhea/Roxanne, the 6-tag match on NXT, and Sheamus/Sikoa were good contests too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Nathan Frazer vs Oliver Carter vs Wes Lee vs Von Wagner vs Carmelo Hayes Ladder match for the NXT North American title (NXT Halloween Havoc) 

- Cora Jade vs Roxanne Perez Weapons Wild match (NXT Halloween Havoc) 

- Damon Kemp vs Julius Creed Ambulance match (NXT Halloween Havoc) 

- Bron Breakker vs Jordan Devlin vs Ilja Dragunov for the NXT title (NXT Halloween Havoc) 

- Finn Balor vs Karl Anderson (Raw 10/24/22) 

- Baron Corbin vs Johnny Gargano (Raw 10/24/22) 

- Bayley vs Bianca Belair (Raw 10/24/22) 

- Kacy Catanzaro/Kayden Carter vs Zoey Stark/Nikkita Lyons for the NXT Women's Tag titles (NXT 10/25/22) 

- Pretty Deadly vs Edris Enofe/Malik Blade for the NXT Tag titles (NXT 10/25/22) 

- Ilja Dragunov vs Jordan Devlin (NXT 10/25/22) 

- Brawling Brutes vs Solo Sikoa/Sami Zayn (Smackdown 10/28/22) 

- Karrion Kross vs Riddick Moss (Smackdown 10/28/22)

I thought Breakker/Devlin/Dragunov was an incredible match 👏 👏 

The Fatal 5 Way Ladder match was a great contest :mark: :mark:

Bayley/Bianca was a pretty damn good match :mark:

Dragunov/Devlin was a pretty good match 

The Ambulance match with Kemp/Julius and the men's tag match on NXT were really good contests 

The Weapons Wild match with Cora/Roxanne, Balor/Anderson, Corbin/Gargano, the women's opening tag match on NXT, the opening tag match on Smackdown, and Kross/Moss were good contests too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Austin Theory vs Seth Rollins (Raw 10/31/22) 

- Damage Control vs Asuka/Alexa Bliss for the Women's Tag titles (Raw 10/31/22) 

- Pretty Deadly vs Wes Lee/Bron Breakker for the NXT Tag titles (NXT 11/1/22) 

- Liv Morgan vs Sonya Deville No DQ match (Smackdown 11/4/22) 

- WALTER vs Rey Mysterio for the Intercontinental title (Smackdown 11/4/22) 

I thought WALTER/Rey was a great match :mark: :mark:

Theory/Rollins and the women's tag main event on Raw were pretty damn good matches :mark:

The No DQ match with Liv/Sonya was a really good contest 

Pretty Deadly/Wes & Breakker was a good match too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Asuka/Alexa Bliss vs Damage Control for the Women's Tag titles (Crown Jewel) 

- Karrion Kross vs Drew McIntyre Steel Cage match (Crown Jewel) 

- Judgment Day vs O.C (Crown Jewel) 

- Usos vs Brawling Brutes for the Raw Tag titles and for the Smackdown Tag titles (Crown Jewel) 

- Bianca Belair vs Bayley Last Woman Standing match for the Raw Women's title (Crown Jewel) 

- Roman Reigns vs Logan Paul for the WWE title and for the Universal title (Crown Jewel) 

- Bloodline vs New Day/Matt Riddle (Raw 11/7/22) 

- The Miz vs Johnny Gargano (Raw 11/7/22)

- Joe Gacy vs Cameron Grimes (NXT 11/8/22)

- Jordan Devlin vs Axiom (NXT 11/8/22) 

- Kacy Catanzaro/Kayden Carter vs Nikkita Lyons/Zoey Stark for the NXT Women's Tag titles (NXT 11/8/22) 

- Usos vs New Day for the Raw Tag titles and for the Smackdown Tag titles (Smackdown 11/11/22) 

- Shinsuke Nakamura vs Santos Escobar (Smackdown 11/11/22) 

I thought the opening 6-tag match on Raw was an excellent contest 👏 

Devlin/Axiom and Usos/New Day were great matches :mark: :mark:

Judgment Day/O.C and Miz/Gargano were pretty good matches 

The opening women's tag match at Crown Jewel, the Steel Cage match with Kross/McIntyre, Usos/Brawling Brutes, the Last Woman's Standing match with Bianca/Bayley, and the women's tag main event on NXT were really good contests 

Reigns/Logan, Gacy/Grimes, and Nakamura/Escobar were good matches too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Matt Riddle vs Chad Gable (Raw 11/14/22) 

- Austin Theory vs Dolph Ziggler (Raw 11/14/22) 

- Seth Rollins vs Finn Balor for the United States title (Raw 11/14/22) 

- Bron Breakker vs Von Wagner for the NXT title (NXT 11/15/22) 

- Jordan Devlin vs Apollo Crews (NXT 11/15/22) 

- Mandy Rose vs Kay Lee Ray Last Woman Standing match for the NXT Women's title (NXT 11/15/22) 

- Ricochet vs Mustafa Ali (Smackdown 11/18/22) 

I thought Rollins/Balor was a great match :mark: :mark:

Theory/Ziggler was a pretty good match 

Riddle/Gable and Devlin/Crews were really good matches 

Breakker/Wagner, the Last Woman Standing match with Mandy/Kay Lee, and Ricochet/Ali were good contests too


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Brawling Brutes vs Judgment Day (Raw 11/21/22) 

- Alpha Academy vs Elias/Matt Riddle (Raw 11/21/22) 

- Baron Corbin vs Drew McIntyre (Raw 11/21/22) 

- Asuka vs Rhea Ripley (Raw 11/21/22) 

- Pretty Deadly vs Andre Chase/Duke Hudson for the NXT Tag titles (NXT 11/22/22) 

- Wes Lee vs Carmelo Hayes for the NXT North American title (NXT 11/22/22) 

- Pete Dunne vs Santos Escobar (Smackdown 11/25/22) 

- Sheamus/Drew McIntyre vs Usos (Smackdown 11/25/22) 

I thought Asuka/Rhea, Wes/Hayes, and the tag main event on Smackdown were pretty damn good contests :mark:

Brawling Brutes/Judgment Day was a pretty good match 

The tag match on Raw and Corbin/McIntyre were really good contests 

The tag match on NXT and Dunne/Escobar were good contests too


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Bayley's ass is a must watch every week! 🥵


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Becky Lynch/Alexa Bliss/Asuka/Mia Yim/Bianca Belair vs Rhea Ripley/Nikki Cross/Damage Control WarGames match (Survivor Series - WarGames) 

- Finn Balor vs AJ Styles (Survivor Series - WarGames) 

- Seth Rollins vs Bobby Lashley vs Austin Theory for the United States title (Survivor Series - WarGames) 

- Kevin Owens/Drew McIntyre/Brawling Brutes vs Bloodline/Sami Zayn WarGames match (Survivor Series - WarGames) 

- Judgment Day vs O.C (Raw 11/28/22) 

- Street Profits vs Alpha Academy (Raw 11/28/22) 

- Dakota Kai vs Candice LeRae (Raw 11/28/22) 

- Kevin Owens vs Jey Uso (Raw 11/28/22) 

- Toxic Attraction vs Kayden Carter/Kacy Catanzaro/Nikkita Lyons (NXT 11/29/22) 

- Sami Zayn vs Sheamus (Smackdown 12/2/22) 

- Kofi Kingston vs WALTER (Smackdown 12/2/22) 

- Santos Escobar vs Ricochet (Smackdown 12/2/22) 

I thought Balor/Styles was an incredible match 👏 👏 

Rollins/Lashley/Theory and Escobar/Ricochet were excellent matches 👏 

The Women's WarGames match was a great contest :mark: :mark:

Owens/Jey and Zayn/Sheamus were pretty damn good matches :mark:

Judgment Day/O.C and Dakota/Candice were pretty good matches 

The Men's WarGames match and Kofi/WALTER were really good contests 

Street Profits/Alpha Academy and the women's 6-tag main event on NXT were good matches too


----------



## Kabraxal

Prince Puma v King Cuerno... I mean Ricochet v Escobar... was fantastic. It was high spot flashy wrestling done right. It wasn’t a thousand miles an hour with no selling and each move held weight. 

Hell, this match may have been better than their LU one.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Bayley winning the triple threat on RAW! 😍


----------



## DammitChrist

As of this week, I'd recommend:

- Usos vs Matt Riddle/Kevin Owens for the Raw Tag titles and for the Smackdown Tag titles (Raw 12/5/22) 

- Bayley vs Rhea Ripley vs Asuka (Raw 12/5/22) 

- O.C vs Baron Corbin/Alpha Academy (Raw 12/5/22) 

- Alexa Bliss vs Nikki Cross vs Becky Lynch (Raw 12/5/22) 

- Von Wagner vs Axiom vs Andre Chase (NXT 12/6/22) 

- Indi Hartwell vs Wendy Choo vs Fallon Henley (NXT 12/6/22) 

- Usos vs Brawling Brutes for the Raw Tag titles and for the Smackdown Tag titles (Smackdown 12/9/22) 

- Ricochet/New Day vs Imperium (Smackdown 12/9/22) 

I thought Usos/Brawling Brutes and the 6-tag match on Smackdown were great contests :mark: :mark:

Bayley/Rhea/Asuka and Alexa/Cross/Becky were pretty damn good matches :mark:

The 6-tag match on Raw was pretty good 

The opening tag match on Raw and Wagner/Axiom/Chase were really good contests 

Indi/Wendy/Fallon was a good match too


----------



## Chelsea

Uh-oh....

Isla Dawn vs. Alba Fyre (NXT Deadline) was a good match


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

That women's iron survivor match I guess was pretty good.


----------

